# The New Yankee Driveler



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

Woo Hoo!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 6, 2010)

Yankees ain't so bad.













Taste like chicken


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2010)

Smells like oatmeal and sauerkraut.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> Yankees ain't so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


little chewy tho


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

Don't make me lock this thread down!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 6, 2010)

You didn't boil them long enough.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> Don't make me lock this thread down!!!



 ide just start a nother one


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Smells like oatmeal and sauerkraut.



I think that's pheasant and grouse you smell!!!!  Sauerkraut too!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2010)

Ahhhhh, that's better.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 6, 2010)

Trying to catch up...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

as i said in the other thread, this title sounds like a gay bar in Atlantic City. 

Don't worry, Bugsy. Knee feels better but still sore. I'm not taking my gun because i don't wanna be tempted to shoot a piggy when i drive in on them.


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> as i said in the other thread, this title sounds like a gay bar in Atlantic City.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> Yankees ain't so bad.
> 
> Taste like chicken


Hiya Dave! 



Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Trying to catch up...


Good luck with that. Speaking of good luck, how much more schoolimg you got? What area are you hoping to work in?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sounds like a candle shop in the mall. Whew....I am gunna go to bed and wake up thinkin maybe I will wake up to grits and eggs.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey Robert, Long time no talk.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

just got back from the movies


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Woohoo Res!!! 

Bama... I've been packing, cleaning, organizing, donating, yelling, sweating, packing some more, cooking for the next two days, laundry, more packing, and making sure my SO stays hydrated while he works in that sweltering heat we had today. I'm e.x.h.a.u.s.t.e.d!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> just got back from the movies



What did ya see?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> just got back from the movies



Bedtime for you young man.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> What did ya see?



my gf wanted me too go see the new twiligt


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> as i said in the other thread, this title sounds like a gay bar in Atlantic City.


Your personal life is none of my business!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> Hey Robert, Long time no talk.


true, true.... you need to waste more time with us. 


YaraG. said:


> Woohoo Res!!!
> 
> Bama... I've been packing, cleaning, organizing, donating, yelling, sweating, packing some more, cooking for the next two days, laundry, more packing, and making sure my SO stays hydrated while he works in that sweltering heat we had today. I'm e.x.h.a.u.s.t.e.d!!!!


I'd rather take call for a month than do all that. No, not really, but moving is up high on the "this sux" list.


----------



## snookdoctor (Jul 6, 2010)

Yankees don't drivel too good. Can't stay between the lines


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 6, 2010)

How much blood lines is considered a Yankee. I ,m 3/4 southern and 1/1000 yankee, But , I like Nathans Hot dogs.


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

swamp hunter said:


> How much blood lines is considered a Yankee. I ,m 3/4 southern and 1/1000 yankee, But , I like Nathans Hot dogs.


What about the other 249/1000?


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2010)

da t in here in terible i hat yankes


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 6, 2010)

I've worked from NYC to the Dakotas and if it were to be done over today most of them would be on our side


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh well,  was gonna give a howdy, but,,  I'll see ya'll after another 975 posts or so...


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Oh well,  was gonna give a howdy, but,,  I'll see ya'll after another 975 posts or so...



Hurts huh?


----------



## swamp hunter (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> What about the other 249/1000?



I think it,s mostly Cur dog with a little Piney Woods Rooter thrown in.
If I qualfiy do I get a Free Lic. plate for the Truck , no Federal Taxes and do Ya,ll have some kind of Reservation for us to live on??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> da t in here in terible i hat yankes



Congratulations!
Sentence structure, spelling, and conveyed thoughts all correct. You are officially a Twelven.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> da t in here in terible i hat yankes



who the heck are you


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 6, 2010)

Yep, let a Yankee start a Driveler and MediaCON blows up.  

Somebody text me when the Driveler has been recaptured by the South.  

G'night.


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

swamp hunter said:


> I think it,s mostly Cur dog with a little Piney Woods Rooter thrown in.
> If I qualfiy do I get a Free Lic. plate for the Truck , no Federal Taxes and do Ya,ll have some kind of Reservation for us to live on??



Something can be arranged, I'm sure!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Congratulations!
> Sentence structure, spelling, and conveyed thoughts all correct. You are officially a Twelven.


 


im tin idgit





Seth carter said:


> who the heck are you


 


spelin b tim...spel tu 




turtlebug said:


> Yep, let a Yankee start a Driveler and MediaCON blows up.
> 
> Somebody text me when the Driveler has been recaptured by the South.
> 
> G'night.


 


yanke go hom


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, let a Yankee start a Driveler and MediaCON blows up.
> 
> Somebody text me when the Driveler has been recaptured by the South.
> 
> G'night.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 6, 2010)

Self, that's a Monet right?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> my gf wanted me too go see the new twiligt


Did it sux?


rhbama3 said:


> true, true.... you need to waste more time with us.
> 
> I'd rather take call for a month than do all that. No, not really, but moving is up high on the "this sux" list.


I'd rather be doing this instead of seeing blood!



Self! said:


> da t in here in terible i hat yankes


Wow ..... You need to go back and repeat Kindergarten.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> im tin idgit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im confuzzled


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> yanke go hom




eye  m!!


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2010)

oh boy im whupped.

hows yall?


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> my gf wanted me too go see the new twiligt



I thought you went with her two drivelers ago


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Did it sux?
> 
> I'd rather be doing this instead of seeing blood!
> 
> ...



yes 


and yes i can spell better than that


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I thought you went with her two drivelers ago



got canceled


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> Self, that's a Monet right?


Van Gogh. The guy that cut his on ear off. Hope that doesn't indicate anything.....


YaraG. said:


> Did it sux?
> 
> I'd rather be doing this instead of seeing blood!
> 
> ...


Blood in the machine and tubing good. Blood on the walls, floor, and ceiling bad. 


Seth carter said:


> im confuzzled


ask your GF.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im confuzzled



otis is in the basement, cant ya read



slip said:


> oh boy im whupped.
> 
> hows yall?



whipped, and hardly buzzed


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> otis is in the basement, cant ya read
> 
> 
> 
> whipped, and hardly buzzed



he deserved it


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Van Gogh. The guy that cut his on ear off. Hope that doesn't indicate anything.....
> 
> Blood in the machine and tubing good. Blood on the walls, floor, and ceiling bad.
> 
> ask your GF.



Was he a paint by the numbers guy?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> he deserved it



probly, maybe even more than you (check my sig )


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> probly, maybe even more than you (check my sig )



what did i do


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

lagrangedave said:


> Was he a paint by the numbers guy?



No, more of a paint whatever the voices in his head told him to paint kinda guy.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 6, 2010)

What's a guy gotta do to get some sweet tea and grits around here?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> No, more of a paint whatever the voices in his head told him to paint kinda guy.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what did i do



read


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> read



what joke


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> What's a guy gotta do to get some sweet tea and grits around here?



Not sure if Resica has any grits in the cabinet, but he probably has some hominey and cream of wheat.
As far as the tea, i imagine you'll have to add the sugar yourself.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> what joke



bout the finger, but they still gots a ways to outdo your qualificatons, as of now ya are still safe


----------



## pbradley (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Not sure if Resica has any grits in the cabinet, but he probably has some hominey and cream of wheat.
> As far as the tea, i imagine you'll have to add the sugar yourself.




That's just wrong.  He'd probably just put sugar in the grits anyway.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

Hankus said:


> bout the finger, but they still gots a ways to outdo your qualificatons, as of now ya are still safe



o  i got it now and thanks


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

pbradley said:


> That's just wrong.  He'd probably just put sugar in the grits anyway.



ewww.......


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Not sure if Resica has any grits in the cabinet, but he probably has some hominey and cream of wheat.
> As far as the tea, i imagine you'll have to add the sugar yourself.



No cream of wheat or oatmeal. Grits and smoked butt. Sweet tea is easy.  How bout a cheesesteak and a soft pretzel?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 6, 2010)

Geez... none of yall have heard of the New Yankee Workshop with Norm? 






Norm is my HERO  when it comes to all things wood working!


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheese Grits!!!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Geez... none of yall have heard of the New Yankee Workshop with Norm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew the thread had a familiar ring!! Norm!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> I knew the thread had a familiar ring!! Norm!!





Or This Old House, another fav we watched all the time, when we had TV


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

Used to watch This Old House all the time.


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

Braves just took the lead!


----------



## pbradley (Jul 6, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Or This Old House, another fav we watched all the time, when we had TV




Hey, I know Bob Villa.  He was on Tool Time with Tim "the toolman" Taylor.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> No cream of wheat or oatmeal. Grits and smoked butt. Sweet tea is easy.  How bout a cheesesteak and a soft pretzel?


okay, i had a cheeseteak for supper, and i love pretzels. 


SnowHunter said:


> Geez... none of yall have heard of the New Yankee Workshop with Norm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't he the idjit that only uses old manual tools? Give me Sears and Ryobi, baby!


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i had a cheeseteak for supper, and i love pretzels.
> 
> Isn't he the idjit that only uses old manual tools? Give me Sears and Ryobi, baby!



It was called a cheesesteak but was it really................................


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Isn't he the idjit that only uses old manual tools? Give me Sears and Ryobi, baby!



isnt that a table saw on the sign behind him?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> It was called a cheesesteak but was it really................................



It was from "The Philly Connection". I thought all Pakistani's were stickers for tradition?


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

slip said:


> isnt that a table saw on the sign behind him?



Must be mice driven!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It was from "The Philly Connection". I thought all Pakistani's were stickers for tradition?



I imagine it was lovely!!!!


----------



## pbradley (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It was from "The Philly Connection". I thought all Pakistani's were stickers for tradition?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> Must be mice driven!!



Never mind. Wrong idjit. "The Woodswright Shop" is the guy that doesn't use any electric tools.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i had a cheeseteak for supper, and i love pretzels.
> 
> Isn't he the idjit that only uses old manual tools? Give me Sears and Ryobi, baby!


no 



rhbama3 said:


> Never mind. Wrong idjit. "The Woodswright Shop" is the guy that doesn't use any electric tools.



Aww c'mon.. there aint nuttin cooler then watchin someone do things the old fashioned way  Some of his tools are pretty darned cool 

Then again, I'm just wierd


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ain't we all, dear!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Van Gogh. The guy that cut his on ear off. Hope that doesn't indicate anything.....
> 
> Blood in the machine and tubing good. Blood on the walls, floor, and ceiling bad.
> 
> ask your GF.



I have to get over the blood issue or i'll never finish school.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Evening everyone!



mornen



YaraG. said:


> I have to get over the blood issue or i'll never finish school.



yep


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy (Jul 6, 2010)

Can a yankee pass a redneck spelling test?....


"Mr. B's"

"Mr.  NoT"

"O SAR!!!  C ME D.B.D. Is???"

"L.I.B. ... Mr. B's!"


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Mornin Hankus



naw not this time I'm


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im confuzzled


 

ur ant idgit




Resica said:


> eye m!!


 

eye m wut? 




Seth carter said:


> he deserved it


 


u pla a banjo dont u 





pbradley said:


> What's a guy gotta do to get some sweet tea and grits around here?


 


G loomis GLX w/ Shimano Chronach 50 MG


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 6, 2010)

Am I in the right place??........Are we north or south of the Mason Dixon line!!.............Good evening folks!! Finally back from a long weekend!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> ur ant idgit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome Seth's daddy!! Glad you finally joined the forum!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> eye m wut?


hom


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Am I in the right place??........Are we north or south of the Mason Dixon line!!.............Good evening folks!! Finally back from a long weekend!!



well, Resica has been so eager to start a thread and this was the best he could come up with.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

LongLeggedMacDaddy said:


> Can a yankee pass a redneck spelling test?....
> 
> 
> "Mr. B's"
> ...



Howdy, LLMD!
I gotta admit, i'm a redneck and have no idea what that is.


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, Resica has been so eager to start a thread and this was the best he could come up with.



  Mighty fine if I do say so myself.  Take care of it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Resica said:


> Mighty fine if I do say so myself. Take care of it.



So many different ways to do that... 

all right, folks! I'm heading to bed and listen to the rain fall.


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Welcome Seth's daddy!! Glad you finally joined the forum!!


 

mark iz on hiz wa 3 ur hous


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> well, Resica has been so eager to start a thread and this was the best he could come up with.





Resica said:


> Mighty fine if I do say so myself.  Take care of it.


Well I guess we can put up with a Yank running things for a day or two!!



deerehauler said:


> I watched the history channel about how the states got there shape and learned the mason dixon line is not quite where I thought it was But ga is under it still


My understanding was the MD line was roughly about the northern border of Tennessee........Res correct me if I'm wrong!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Welcome Seth's daddy!! Glad you finally joined the forum!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

my sister is a freak


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well I guess we can put up with a Yank running things for a day or two!!
> 
> My understanding was the MD line was roughly about the northern border of Tennessee........Res correct me if I'm wrong!!


I reckon!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 6, 2010)

Goodnight Rebs!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 6, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> So many different ways to do that...
> 
> all right, folks! I'm heading to bed and listen to the rain fall.


Good night, and good luck with the piggies when you get to em!!



Self! said:


> mark iz on hiz wa 3 ur hous


Can somebody translate??.........Please..........Seth?? Anybody??


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night, and good luck with the piggies when you get to em!!
> 
> Can somebody translate??.........Please..........Seth?? Anybody??



Wait I think I got it.... lol. mark is on his way thru your house.... what did i win?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Good luck on that one Otis maybe the only one who can help!



No one told ya?!? Self is holdin Otis hostage in his basement. We are sending out a rescue team!


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>


 








Seth carter said:


> my sister is a freak


 


ur famlee is frum a strate tree





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good night, and good luck with the piggies when you get to em!!
> 
> Can somebody translate??.........Please..........Seth?? Anybody??


 


recin u kin translat my fut  




YaraG. said:


> Wait I think I got it.... lol. mark is on his way thru your house.... what did i win?


 


tel him marc haz hiz thutty thutty and 2 hid hiz dawg 




deerehauler said:


> Good luck on that one Otis maybe the only one who can help!


 



otiz iz lokd in d bazement wit 3 plaboy buniez


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


>


Glad to see you take the young man under your wing , and help him with his grammar, and spelling!!.........He has made great improvements over the last month!!



deerehauler said:


> yep thats about right Most people think of the wv pa boarder though!





Resica said:


> I reckon!!


I thought that was where my schooling taught me it was!!



Resica said:


> Goodnight Rebs!!!


Night Yank!!



YaraG. said:


> Wait I think I got it.... lol. mark is on his way thru your house.... what did i win?


  I think you got it!!......That Idjit better not be headed here!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> No one told ya?!? Self is holdin Otis hostage in his basement. We are sending out a rescue team!


 

i tod u otiz iz lokd end d bazement wit 3 plaboy bunniez, he do not want rezcued


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> ur famlee is frum a strate tree
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Glad to see you take the young man under your wing , and help him with his grammar, and spelling!!.........He has made great improvements over the last month!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 run fir the hills!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Alright ya'll time to put this old dawg to bed..... night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> tel him marc haz hiz thutty thutty and 2 hid hiz dawg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dog is put up in the safe room!!

Otis is prolly trying to talk them out of a cup of coffee!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Alright ya'll time to put this old dawg to bed..... night.


 


I kan sea d wrinkles frum here


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> No one told ya?!? Self is holdin Otis hostage in his basement. We are sending out a rescue team!



not  in the basement hese hid


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> not in the basement hese hid


 

lern to spel idgit


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> lern to spel idgit



o SHUTUP you IDJIT


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> run fir the hills!!!!


That may not be far enough!!



YaraG. said:


> Alright ya'll time to put this old dawg to bed..... night.


G'night!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> lern to spel idgit


Pot meet kettle!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dog is put up in the safe room!!
> 
> Otis is prolly trying to talk them out of a cup of coffee!!


 


3 of dem cofee is gud for d sole 




Seth carter said:


> o SHUTUP you IDJIT


 


go lik a winder 





RUTTNBUCK said:


> That may not be far enough!!
> 
> G'night!!


 


seth pla's banjos.....jez sayin


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Pot meet kettle!!


 


Qac iz lokn in ur windo, he sez ur wering funee boxers


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2010)

if there is a large mouth bass and a smallmouth bass what happend to the medium mouth bass


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> I want to trade places with Otis
> 
> 
> 
> Night


 


Otiz sez he sent u 3 all read ee







Seth carter said:


> if there is a large mouth bass and a smallmouth bass what happend to the medium mouth bass


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 6, 2010)

Self! said:


> 3 of dem cofee is gud for d sole
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMMM Coffee!!

Paddle faster!!



Self! said:


> Qac iz lokn in ur windo, he sez ur wering funee boxers


Just rolled him up in the twista mat!!.......He won't be a bother to anyone else tonight!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> MMMM Coffee!!
> 
> Paddle faster!!
> 
> Just rolled him up in the twista mat!!.......He won't be a bother to anyone else tonight!!


 

u kant beet qac, he sez u cheet id. he watz a hot buter remach


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 6, 2010)

Will ya keep it down in here!!! I can't sleep with all of the racket!!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 6, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Will ya keep it down in here!!! I can't sleep with all of the racket!!!


 


excus mi, butt wat r u?


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 7, 2010)

Self! said:


> excus mi, butt wat r u?



1. A woman
2. Exhausted
3. Sleepy
4. Needing chocolate
nuff said???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2010)

Self! said:


> u kant beet qac, he sez u cheet id. he watz a hot buter remach


Took me a minute to translate that gibberish!!..........I will not deny seeking any advantage I can find when on the mat with him, cause he cheats as well!!........He's been known to slather himself up in peanut oil, when on the mat!!


Good night folks!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> My understanding was the MD line was roughly about the northern border of Tennessee........Res correct me if I'm wrong!!



So what your saying is I have lived in the south all my life.....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> So what your saying is I have lived in the south all my life.....



pretty much what I gathered


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> pretty much what I gathered


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Now I know why I have loved sweet tea so much and for so long


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

why pray tell is that


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 7, 2010)

mornin.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> why pray tell is that


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> mornin.....



Morning


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>



 so you like tea cuz your a head banger


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> mornin.....



mostly


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> so you like tea cuz your a head banger



I have always loved tea,the sweeter the better...Never could figure it out,but since it has been officially accepted that I have lived in the south all my life now I know why ....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I have always loved tea,the sweeter the better...Never could figure it out,but since it has been officially accepted that I have lived in the south all my life now I know why ....



ahhhhhh I gotcha, I love the stuff too. Plus momma makes lemon tea, that stuff is the best, strong but good.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mornin folks...


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning


mornin...


Hankus said:


> mostly


beer...


BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks...



ribs... i mean mornin....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 7, 2010)

Good Morning Homies!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks...



Morning...I need BBQ sauce!



YaraG. said:


> mornin...
> 
> beer...
> 
> ...



Hiya



OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning Homies!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning Homies!



Is it homie or homey ?  
Mornin sista 

Catch yall later. Gunna go away for a couple days to chillax.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning...I need BBQ sauce!
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya







Sterlo58 said:


> Is it homie or homey ?
> Mornin sista
> 
> Catch yall later. Gunna go away for a couple days to chillax.



I don't know....but I do know it's only one way when it's plural...

Have fun!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I don't know....but I do know it's only one way when it's plural...
> 
> Have fun!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Morning...I need BBQ sauce!



Well what do you want me to do about it???


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well what do you want me to do about it???



He's feenin' for a fix....


Just give him your recipe and he'll leave you alone.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey Frank!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> He's feenin' for a fix....
> 
> 
> Just give him your recipe and he'll leave you alone.....





What da heck is "feenin"???


Is that Wisconsin for ....


Dang Yankee starts a "Driveler" and the rest of 'em come outta da wood work...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 7, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What da heck is "feenin"???
> 
> 
> Is that Wisconsin for ....
> ...



It's a corrupted version of the word “fiend”

Idgit...


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I have always loved tea,the sweeter the better...Never could figure it out,but since it has been officially accepted that I have lived in the south all my life now I know why ....



Mornin Anchor Clanker.  You got to check out the thread about "Mater Sammich's".  



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks...



Hey Boss 



OutFishHim said:


> Good Morning Homies!



Mornin OFH.  Is that your natural hair? 

AND MORNIN ALL.  Love ya


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey SGG.  
I see your up.  
A Good, Good, morning to y'all too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> It's a corrupted version of the word “fiend”
> 
> Idgit...




Excuuuuuuuuuse me, for not knowing Yankee, no spelling butts!!




MoonPie said:


> Mornin Anchor Clanker.  You got to check out the thread about "Mater Sammich's".
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Are you gay??  I mean really, I don't even know you and you  me??


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 7, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Mornin OFH.  Is that your natural hair?
> 
> AND MORNIN ALL.  Love ya



Mornin' Mr.Pie

There is nothing natural about my hair....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Mornin Anchor Clanker.  You got to check out the thread about "Mater Sammich's".



I hate maters


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 7, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Excuuuuuuuuuse me, for not knowing Yankee, no spelling butts!!
> 
> 
> Are you gay??  I mean really, I don't even know you and you  me??



Idgit.....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I hate maters



Me too!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Me too!



I hate maters and then they start arguing over Mayo...Heck I hate that tooooo


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 7, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are you gay??  I mean really, I don't even know you and you  me??



WELL THIS JUST SUX!  Just because I enjoy this site, and love y'all that post on the drivel thread, I get accused a bein gay. I don't even know you either Quack, and from your post I don't want too


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I hate maters and then they start arguing over Mayo...Heck I hate that tooooo



Now you're crossing the line...

I like Kraft mayo made with olive oil.



MoonPie said:


> WELL THIS SUX.  Just because I enjoy this site, and love y'all that post on the drivel thread, I get accused a bein gay. I don't even know you either Quack, and from your post I don't want too



Don't pay Quack any attention MP.  He's just messin' wit ya!

Quack is gay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> WELL THIS SUX.  Just because I enjoy this site, and love y'all that post on the drivel thread, I get accused a bein gay. I don't even know you either Quack, and from your post I don't want too





Chill bro!!  I'm just messing with ya, just got thru pulling 12 hrs on the midnight shift with no A/C.

Ya know I  you too!!!


Ya eva played any "Nekkid Twista"???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Now you're crossing the line...
> 
> I like Kraft mayo made with olive oil.
> 
> ...





Anddddddd, your point is...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Now you're crossing the line...
> 
> I like Kraft mayo made with olive oil.




The only thing it is good for is when it is in seafood salad( like I made this weekend) or crab/fish cakes...other then that  ( insert pucking smiley here)...but ya know what I still  U


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chill bro!!  I'm just messing with ya, just got thru pulling 12 hrs on the midnight shift with no A/C.
> 
> Ya know I  you too!!!
> 
> ...



MP run run away quickly



Hooked On Quack said:


> Anddddddd, your point is...




The point is this....Stop hurting peoples feelings or we hurt koozie!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well what do you want me to do about it???



My BBQ level in my blood stream is getting low,so when ya gonna make some more....

you don't wanna see me when the level gets too low I get mean


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey Peeps..... got any grits and Sweet Tea in this Northern Thread???? 

Mornin everybody!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2010)

Mornin............... hit the door running & ain't slowed down yet................. congrats on the thread Resica.............. ya'll keep it down, don't get bannnnded with out me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy (Jul 7, 2010)

LongLeggedMacDaddy said:


> Can a yankee pass a redneck spelling test?....
> 
> 
> "Mr. B's"
> ...





rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, LLMD!
> I gotta admit, i'm a redneck and have no idea what that is.




 come on now. you can do it. spell it out.


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin............... hit the door running & ain't slowed down yet................. congrats on the thread Resica.............. ya'll keep it down, don't get bannnnded with out me!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you Mam!  Hello everybody, I see the Yankee thread is running smoothly.  Bye.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I hate maters and then they start arguing over Mayo...Heck I hate that tooooo



Ok, im definitely defriending you now. 



OutFishHim said:


> Now you're crossing the line...
> 
> I like Kraft mayo made with olive oil.
> 
> ...



yankee crap... 



jmfauver said:


> My BBQ level in my blood stream is getting low,so when ya gonna make some more....
> 
> you don't wanna see me when the level gets too low I get mean




see above...


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> yankee crap...



She's a Yankee!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> She's a Yankee!!



I know!   Now hush up yankster!


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> I know!   Now hush up yankster!



The gall!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> The gall!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 7, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What da heck is "feenin"???
> 
> 
> Is that Wisconsin for ....
> ...



 quit pickin on the Yankees!!!! Don't make me send Heather over there!

Mornin to everyone else!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Mornin everyone!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ok, im definitely defriending you now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Next camp out you better camp  on stilts then or it's really gonna be flood city....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Next camp out you better camp  on stilts then or it's really gonna be flood city....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 7, 2010)

It is has been so hot here, that NYC has set up "Cooling Stations" all around the city. All of this just to avoid a blackout that inevitable.


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

It's already 95 here!! Where's the snow?


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2010)

wow, woke up at 4am to mom talking to dad on the phone....

he got hit on the way to work by a semi truck. the truck wanted his lane while he was still in it, so dad gassed it and still got clipped in the back (tail light) and it spun him arcoss the whole freeway...then he had to go follow the truck and wait for the cops...the trucker didnt want to stop!

very lucky dad is a quick thinker and gassed it, other wise he might have gotten plum ran over.


the trucker told the police he didnt see dad(big red ford ranger-all lights working), and never knew he hit him til he saw him spinning across the freeway in the rear view mirror still didnt stop though.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 7, 2010)

morning all!   Nice weather we're having down here...I'd hate to be up in NY right now!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow slip...Tony alright?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

slip said:


> wow, woke up at 4am to mom talking to dad on the phone....
> 
> he got hit on the way to work by a semi truck. the truck wanted his lane while he was still in it, so dad gassed it and still got clipped in the back (tail light) and it spun him arcoss the whole freeway...then he had to go follow the truck and wait for the cops...the trucker didnt want to stop!
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that Slip. Glad he's okay and yeah, it's a good thing that he pays attention unlike the trucker.


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

slip said:


> wow, woke up at 4am to mom talking to dad on the phone....
> 
> he got hit on the way to work by a semi truck. the truck wanted his lane while he was still in it, so dad gassed it and still got clipped in the back (tail light) and it spun him arcoss the whole freeway...then he had to go follow the truck and wait for the cops...the trucker didnt want to stop!
> 
> ...


Glad your father is ok.



boneboy96 said:


> morning all!   Nice weather we're having down here...I'd hate to be up in NY right now!


I hate to be in N.Y. anytime........ city that is.


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Wow slip...Tony alright?


yup he went to work and is fine, but the truck is in pretty bad shape now. something happend electrical


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Sorry to hear that Slip. Glad he's okay and yeah, it's a good thing that he pays attention unlike the trucker.
> 
> I don't like semi's too much for this very reason. It seems any vehicle smaller than them is in their "blind spot".



almost never a good outcome for the other person when it happens. dad just got realllllly lucky. wouldnt have been good if that old ranger had flipped.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Idgit.....



idgit accounted for



OutFishHim said:


> Quack is gay.



most likely



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin everyone!!!



mornen



Resica said:


> I hate to be in N.Y. anytime........ city that is.



if I'm that far behind enemy lines yall please send a rescue squad I obviously took a wrong turn and can't find myway home


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

slip said:


> almost never a good outcome for the other person when it happens. dad just got realllllly lucky. wouldnt have been good if that old ranger had flipped.



SO lucky!! And no that wouldn't have been good at all. That's when you have to think postively!!!

My uncle drives a semi and we were talking about this all one time and he told me it is really hard for them to see ALL around the truck. That's why I floor it when I go to pass one. But for this trucker to not even stop, after he realized what he had done, was just rude.

Tanner says Hey Slip. And he wants you to know he shot a bottle rocket last night.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2010)

slip said:


> wow, woke up at 4am to mom talking to dad on the phone....
> 
> he got hit on the way to work by a semi truck. the truck wanted his lane while he was still in it, so dad gassed it and still got clipped in the back (tail light) and it spun him arcoss the whole freeway...then he had to go follow the truck and wait for the cops...the trucker didnt want to stop!
> 
> ...


Used to your truck drivers were the "good guys" but not so much any more.  Glad your Dad is ok though, truck can be replaced! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin everyone!!!


Mernin!! 

Ok, back at it!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen
> 
> if I'm that far behind enemy lines yall please send a rescue squad I obviously took a wrong turn and can't find myway home



Hey! How are you today?

Enemy lines???  Where are you at???


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!!
> 
> Ok, back at it!



Heeeeeeeeey!! Was gonna swing by and see you this mornin, but it took me forever to find Hudson Farms in Ocilla... by the time we got back to Fitzgerald, Carter was screaming ready to be put down for a nap.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey! How are you today?
> 
> Enemy lines???  Where are you at???



home, but I saw NY and decided everybody ought to be warned in the event of the situation arising


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Heeeeeeeeey!! Was gonna swing by and see you this mornin, but it took me forever to find Hudson Farms in Ocilla... by the time we got back to Fitzgerald, Carter was screaming ready to be put down for a nap.



I've been wading through payroll issues & acct.'s payable THEN got surprised with "Gotta start signups next week!"
BUT  Izz got the names ready to print out allllready!! 
ok, NOW I'm outta here............


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> if I'm that far behind enemy lines yall please send a rescue squad I obviously took a wrong turn and can't find myway home



Sissy. Fight your way out!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> home, but I saw NY and decided everybody ought to be warned in the event of the situation arising



Thanks!!! 



Keebs said:


> I've been wading through payroll issues & acct.'s payable THEN got surprised with "Gotta start signups next week!"
> BUT  Izz got the names ready to print out allllready!!
> ok, NOW I'm outta here............



You're on a roll this morning!!









 I almost got my ear taken off by Tanner's little remote control helicopter just a sec ago. How many times do I have to tell him NOT to fly it in here.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 7, 2010)

slip said:


> wow, woke up at 4am to mom talking to dad on the phone....
> 
> he got hit on the way to work by a semi truck. the truck wanted his lane while he was still in it, so dad gassed it and still got clipped in the back (tail light) and it spun him arcoss the whole freeway...then he had to go follow the truck and wait for the cops...the trucker didnt want to stop!
> 
> ...



Thank you lord that your father is fine. You must have been worried to death... sorry hun.

I used to live in NY... Long Island that is. In 2001 we had a nasty blackout that lasted almost 38hrs. It was hotter than me being stuck on I-195 for 10hrs! I took the kids to the grocery store thinking I'd be the only smart one doing so. Ppfftt... boy was I ever wrong! Practically all of L.I. was camped out in the frozen foods section.  That was a hot one!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> Sissy. Fight your way out!!



I would but I'm fraid that if my friends knew I was havin that much fun they mite join me stead of bringin me back


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



idjit


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I almost got my ear taken off by Tanner's little remote control helicopter just a sec ago. How many times do I have to tell him NOT to fly it in here.



like father like son


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> idjit



im sleepy


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im sleepy



idjit


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>



Why are you sad Seth?



Hankus said:


> like father like son



I know!! Now he's got 2 shadows. I am in SO much trouble.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> idjit


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I know!! Now he's got 2 shadows. I am in SO much trouble.



yes, yes you are


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

off to school


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

2 3peats that deserves a


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 2 3peats that deserves a



stop talkin to yourself


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2010)

good almost afternoon!
Just got home from a funfilled morning at the zoo. Got 3 corndogs heating up in the toaster oven and the truck is loaded and ready to go. Can't wait to see what piggy pics we have after a week of leaving them alone( except for Fishbaits boar he got saturday).


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Anybody Home up here???


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Anybody Home up here???




just me


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Where is everybody.....playin out in the 'Workshop' with Norm????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall




HEYYYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 7, 2010)

what up Jeff!     Hi ya Snowy!    Hey everyone...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Howdy doo Bob!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey Slip, glad your Dad is alright


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where is everybody.....playin out in the 'Workshop' with Norm????





Jeff C. said:


> HEYYYYYYYYY!!!!


Heeeeeeeeeeey Jeff 


boneboy96 said:


> what up Jeff!     Hi ya Snowy!    Hey everyone...


Hey Bob 



jmfauver said:


> afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!



Afternoon Mike!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!



Afternoon JM!!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Slip, glad your Dad is alright



Roger that!!! That had to be Scary



SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeey Jeff
> Hey Bob
> 
> 
> ...




Snowy


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Where is everybody.....playin out in the 'Workshop' with Norm????



Hey Jeff!!! 



boneboy96 said:


> what up Jeff!     Hi ya Snowy!    Hey everyone...



Hey!



jmfauver said:


> afternoon!!!!!!!!!!!!



Afternoon!



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Slip, glad your Dad is alright



Hey Snowy!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Jeff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Karen....you folks doing OK???


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello Karen....you folks doing OK???



We're doing good. Getting ready to take a little road trip this weekend. 

How are you???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Doing OK thanks....just got Home late last night(early morn)


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Jeff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Karen! 


Ok, off to TSC  Might be comin home with some chicks later


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 7, 2010)

Morning folkz, time to eat an get ready fo work.
 Hows all been today?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Karen!
> 
> 
> Ok, off to TSC  Might be comin home with some chicks later



Have fun and don't forget the greens!!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Morning folkz, time to eat an get ready fo work.
> Hows all been today?



Hey Craig!!! How you doin? Tanner says hey!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Have fun and don't forget the greens!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Craig!!! How you doin? Tanner says hey!


Hey Karen, doing fine. Hey back to the Tanner man.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning folkz, time to eat an get ready fo work.
> Hows all been today?



Afternoon HT!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon HT!!!


Hey Jeff. Hope you had a great 4th.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff. Hope you had a great 4th.



Thanks...it could've been better. Had to travel!!!

Hope yours was good!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks...it could've been better. Had to travel!!!
> 
> Hope yours was good!!!


Was o.k, kinda quiet. Caught a few fish. Holding for a bigger fish fry. 
 Well time to crank, yank, an bank. Work time is soon.
 Take care buds.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Mike!!





Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon JM!!!





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Afternoon!



Afternoon Snowy 
Jeff  and
SSG


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Afternoon Snowy
> Jeff  and
> SSG



Who's SSG???  Just pickin....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Who's SSG???  Just pickin....



South Saltlicker Girl


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Who's SSG???  Just pickin....



Sorry...I work w/ military folks been dealing w/ a SSG all day...SGG


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> South Saltlicker Girl



That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Sorry...I work w/ military folks been dealing w/ a SSG all day...SGG


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



see how easy I get confused.....It has been one of those days..


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> see how easy I get confused.....It has been one of those days..



It's okay!!! I'm sure your day will get better.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2010)

yawn, smack, smack......
I didn't mean to take that long a nap!
Okay headed to hogville. See ya'll later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Good Luck bama!!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 7, 2010)

'allo from a displaced Looong Island yank


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 7, 2010)

StriperAddict said:


> 'allo from a displaced Looong Island yank



Hellooooo from an ex L.I. yankee


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey, Yara G!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

I am suddenly starving...


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I am suddenly starving...



me to.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

slip said:


> me to.



Wanna go get some ribs???


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey, Yara G!!!
> 
> View attachment 539902
> 
> View attachment 539903



Somebody needs a whooping for not sharing


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2010)

Good lawd, I had to wear mop heads for shoes due to all the drooling on the floor in here!!! 
Hey Matty, don't forget the extra dipping sauce!! 

Still at it folks, don't see much of a break in sight, but it's allll good!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 7, 2010)

Grrrrrrrrr...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Grrrrrrrrr...........



Do you mean Rggggggggg???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>





OutFishHim said:


> Grrrrrrrrr...........


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey, Yara G!!!
> 
> View attachment 539902
> 
> View attachment 539903



I don't like ya any more!!!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

MY thread sure is slow.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



thats almost as good as that freaking cat.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> MY thread sure is slow.



It's the heat  ... every time I walk back in the house... I rip it all off. It's just too hot the past couple of days to drivel. Lord please put an end to it, please!


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> It's the heat  ... every time I walk back in the house... I rip it all off. It's just too hot the past couple of days to drivel. Lord please put an end to it, please!



its 95 in the chicken coop. guess who gets to clean it.




just when you think you got it bad, remember our troops over in that heat!


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

slip said:


> just when you think you got it bad, remember our troops over in that heat!



So true!!! 



Resica said:


>


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> MY thread sure is slow.



We'll be back on track as soon as someone can figure out how to get some BBQ (w/ extra sause) like Boss's pics... without getting out of A/C (even for a minute). It's a dilemma!


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


>


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 7, 2010)

slip said:


> its 95 in the chicken coop. guess who gets to clean it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya could have done it in your skippies!

Karen hunny.... I haven't forgotten bout ya. I will deliver it personally to ya at the FPG, promise!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Karen hunny.... I haven't forgotten bout ya. I will deliver it personally to ya at the FPG, promise!



No worries... I had forgotten all about it!!! We won't be at FPG this year.


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


>


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> No worries... I had forgotten all about it!!! We won't be at FPG this year.



Noooooooooooo!!!!! I was looking forward to eatin up your sons little legs.  Oh well.... road trip!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> No worries... I had forgotten all about it!!! We won't be at FPG this year.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Noooooooooooo!!!!! I was looking forward to eatin up your sons little legs.  Oh well.... road trip!!!!



Who's legs? Carter's??? There ain't nuthin little about them. He's a little chunky monkey. 

Yep... gonna have to do a road trip!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

Wooot!  no more huntin chicks... got some comin in the mail


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wooot!  no more huntin chicks... got some comin in the mail



But.. but.. I had your chicks and greens right here the whole time.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> But.. but.. I had your chicks and greens right here the whole time.



I just couldn't resist!!  

I still love you though!!!   

I even got 3 of Nick's favorites


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ahem! 
Excuse me, but is there anymore room in this cage?

I've got beer and cigarettes!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I just couldn't resist!!
> 
> I still love you though!!!
> 
> I even got 3 of Nick's favorites



 
Glad you finally got some!! 



chuckb7718 said:


> Ahem!
> Excuse me, but is there anymore room in this cage?
> 
> I've got beer and cigarettes!



There's room right here next to me.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ahem!
> Excuse me, but is there anymore room in this cage?
> 
> I've got beer and cigarettes!


Woohoooo  


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Glad you finally got some!!
> 
> 
> 
> There's room right here next to me.



Oh yeah  They should be here in a couple days


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Glad you finally got some!!
> 
> 
> 
> There's room right here next to me.





SnowHunter said:


> Woohoooo
> 
> 
> Oh yeah  They should be here in a couple days





Yeessss!!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yeessss!!!







Resica said:


>


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wooot!  no more huntin chicks... got some comin in the mail



what breed?


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Ahem!
> Excuse me, but is there anymore room in this cage?
> 
> I've got beer and cigarettes!



I got MoonPie & RC-Cola


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

I got a Diet Rite and some kudzu.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


>


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Who's legs? Carter's??? There ain't nuthin little about them. He's a little chunky monkey.
> 
> Yep... gonna have to do a road trip!


Mmmmm Carter legs, yum-o!


chuckb7718 said:


> Ahem!
> Excuse me, but is there anymore room in this cage?
> 
> I've got beer and cigarettes!



I'll scoot over a little....


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> I got a Diet Rite and some kudzu.



Kudzu?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Mmmmm Carter legs, yum-o!
> 
> 
> I'll scoot over a little....



Oh no need! I don't take up much room!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


>



      



YaraG. said:


> Mmmmm Carter legs, yum-o!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> stop talkin to yourself



soon as you do



Resica said:


> MY thread sure is slow.



must be the OP



chuckb7718 said:


> Ahem!
> Excuse me, but is there anymore room in this cage?
> 
> I've got beer and cigarettes!



jus leave the beer ritecher



Seth carter said:


>



refer to reply 1



slip said:


> what breed?



ditto what they be 


MoonPie said:


> Kudzu?



love the stuff, cover a munitions stash in no time


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Tanner said a wasp just told him to get out of the pool!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Tanner said a wasp just told him to get out of the pool!!!



shouldn't let him drink all that muddy water it seems to have clouded his thinkin


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>








Hankus said:


> must be the OP



I have considered that possibility.  

  I don't think so!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> shouldn't let him drink all that muddy water it seems to have clouded his thinkin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> I have considered that possibility.
> 
> I don't think so!



reconsider


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



course enuff of those could do it too


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> jus leave the beer ritecher
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


>



You win!!!!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> reconsider



I will not. The slower it is, the longer it lasts Hankthem.


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You win!!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hankus said:
> 
> 
> > Jailor!!! All them guys are gettin away!
> ...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


>


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Tanner said a wasp just told him to get out of the pool!!!



I too listen when the wasp speeks.  And the snake. And the bear.  Tanner has good instinct. Either that or he learned the hard way


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Jailor!!! All them guys are gettin away!
> 
> Lock the door! Lock the door!!



jus put down the keyboard and lift the beer
now isnt that better




idjit, they gots a fence 



Resica said:


> I will not. The slower it is, the longer it lasts Hankthem.



torture is posed to last a long time aint it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I too listen when the wasp speeks.  And the snake. And the bear.  Tanner has good instinct. Either that or he learned the hard way


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> jus put down the keyboard and lift the beer
> now isnt that better
> 
> idjit, they gots a fence



Yes....but individual cages!

Find any beer in the truck.....idjit?


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> torture is posed to last a long time aint it



This is interstate diplomacy, not torture.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Tanner said a wasp just told him to get out of the pool!!!





Hankus said:


>



 Now that didn't come out right.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Yes....but individual cages!
> 
> Find any beer in the truck.....idjit?



yes I did and it was HOT
















but did that stop me??











NAWT A CHANCE


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> This is interstate diplomacy, not torture.



if this is a interstate somebody drive SOUTH NOW


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Now that didn't come out right.



could be you


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

3peat fer seth


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> if this is a interstate somebody drive SOUTH NOW


North /South relations Hank.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yes I did and it was HOT
> but did that stop me??
> NAWT A CHANCE





Well folks, it's been fun, but brief.
Dog wants out and the wife wants her"internet time!"

We SO need 2 'puters!

Ya'll have a jimdoggonedandy evening!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> North /South relations Hank.



I got a boot for ya southbound


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> if this is a interstate somebody drive SOUTH NOW



wish I thought a that one


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Well folks, it's been fun, but brief.
> Dog wants out and the wife wants her"internet time!"
> 
> We SO need 2 'puters!
> ...



taker how she comes bossman jus taker as she comes


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> I too listen when the wasp speeks.  And the snake. And the bear.  Tanner has good instinct. Either that or he learned the hard way



Nope, he's never been stung. But he runs from them... that's probably why. 



Resica said:


>



You can't type words to me??? That's gonna make me cry!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Nope, he's never been stung. But he runs from them... that's probably why.



spalins it lots better than him talkin to em


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You can't type words to me??? That's gonna make me cry!!!



Don't cry, please.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I got a boot for ya southbound



Dadgumit Hankus.  Quit stealin what I'm thinkin.


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Dadgumit Hankus.  Quit stealin what I'm thinkin.



Sure ya were!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

Hot Troy?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Dadgumit Hankus.  Quit stealin what I'm drinkin.



sorry, they was my kind



















OPB


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> spalins it lots better than him talkin to em



No... he doesn't wait around for them to talk!



Resica said:


> Don't cry, please.



Okay, I won't.


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Okay, I won't.


Thank goodness, hate to see that.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> Don't cry, please.






Resica said:


> Thank goodness, hate to see that.



threaten to cry and the yank backs rite down and starts talkin, what did ya tell me



Resica said:


> Sissy


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2010)

Lawd, it was brutal out there! Between the weeds and the sweat in my eyes i was a mess. Forgot my Zyrtec. 
Pretty depressing round of pics. The recent heat wave has definitely affected the piggys.
However, TBug has a new girlfriend that showed up. Tan with black patches:


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> threaten to cry and the yank backs rite down and starts talkin, what did ya tell me



You were talkin abou New Yorkers, not a lady. Sissy. It's called sensitivity!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

slip said:


> what breed?


White Crested Blue Polish, standard breed assortment, Welsummers and Pearl Guinneas 

Figured the kids would get a kick outta the Crested Polish ones 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Tanner said a wasp just told him to get out of the pool!!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Lawd, it was brutal out there! Between the weeds and the sweat in my eyes i was a mess. Forgot my Zyrtec.
> Pretty depressing round of pics. The recent heat wave has definitely affected the piggys.
> However, TBug has a new girlfriend that showed up. Tan with black patches:



Nice. Lean looking pigs.................... I guess.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2010)

Heeeelllllooooo


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

High.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> High.


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>


How are ya Seth?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> How are ya Seth?



pretty good sept for my finger


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> Nice. Lean looking pigs.................... I guess.



yeah, they are on the small side. Be good eating, though!


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> pretty good sept for my finger


 Sorry about your finger, quit playing with fireworks. Staying out of trouble otherwise? Being nice to your sister?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> pretty good sept for my finger



finger this  I'm headed fishin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Resica said:


> You were talkin abou New Yorkers, not a lady. Sissy. It's called sensitivity!!!



sensawhat


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> finger this  I'm headed fishin



i wanna go were u going


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah, they are on the small side. Be good eating, though!



I was fixin to say, they still look delicious


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 7, 2010)

wut in da samhill is goin on in heah?!?!?!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> wut in da samhill is goin on in heah?!?!?!



quacks coozie has its own facebook


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> quacks coozie has its own facebook



Ohhhhh reallyyyyyyyyyyyy???? Back to the basement boy!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> wut in da samhill is goin on in heah?!?!?!



I have no clue


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sensawhat



Get fishin!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> wut in da samhill is goin on in heah?!?!?!



cooking some oven baked country ribs, sauteed asparagus, and mac and cheese. 

I think i need to change my sig. line after reading your Mod post.


----------



## Otis (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> wut in da samhill is goin on in heah?!?!?!


 


geez, wat skol jid u go 2 G Tec? 




Seth carter said:


> quacks coozie has its own facebook


 

spel tater


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> cooking some oven baked country ribs, sauteed asparagus, and mac and cheese.
> 
> I think i need to change my sig. line after reading your Mod post.



Sounds mighty tasty there Bammer! W

Love the sig line!!  Print up the flyers and get the website up and running.  What's the latest opinion polls saying?!?!?! You can lead my campaign!


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> White Crested Blue Polish, standard breed assortment, Welsummers and Pearl Guinneas
> 
> Figured the kids would get a kick outta the Crested Polish ones


awesome snowy

crested birds are funny lookin critters for sure


Seth carter said:


> pretty good sept for my finger



awww, here's a big ol bottle of suckitup for ya.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Sounds mighty tasty there Bammer! W
> 
> Love the sig line!!  Print up the flyers and get the website up and running.  What's the latest opinion polls saying?!?!?! You can lead my campaign!



Yeah, i'm getting hungry!!

Preliminary poll numbers aren't looking good but its still early in the campaign. We need to find a catchy phrase for name recognition.
How about:  "HEY NIC!! Make Matty a Mod!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i'm getting hungry!!
> 
> Preliminary poll numbers aren't looking good but its still early in the campaign. We need to find a catchy phrase for name recognition.
> How about:  "HEY NIC!! Make Matty a Mod!!!



NO!!!!   Ya gotta do better than that.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> cooking some oven baked country ribs, sauteed asparagus, and mac and cheese.
> 
> I think i need to change my sig. line after reading your Mod post.


Keep a couple plates warm... we'll be there in a few hours  



slip said:


> awesome snowy
> 
> crested birds are funny lookin critters for sure
> 
> ...


Can't wait till they get here!!! Kids are excited, and so is I!  Nathan bout choked me when I told him they'd have to be brooded here in the house for a couple weeks  but he'll learn to love em too  

We were gonna start out with only 4 or 5.. well, we gots 21 on the way 

I might even hafta figure out how to work this digital video camera we got, when we get em all set up  

Very exciting


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, i'm getting hungry!!
> 
> Preliminary poll numbers aren't looking good but its still early in the campaign. We need to find a catchy phrase for name recognition.
> How about:  "HEY NIC!! Make Matty a Mod!!!



I got a better one " Hey Nic Matty won't share the BBQ sauce ban him!"


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 7, 2010)

Evening Drivelers, hows tricks?

Another day in Paradise for me, way down here in Crimanole County Georgia.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I got a better one " Hey Nic Matty won't share the BBQ sauce ban him!"



Now how am i supposed to get some sauce all the way out there to hepzibalajalabad where you live??? Where in the stinkin world is that, anyway???


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Now how am i supposed to get some sauce all the way out there to hepzibalajalabad where you live??? Where in the stinkin world is that, anyway???



Look on a map...It's on the SC border near Augusta...Though I will be in Marietta on the 26th


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Keep a couple plates warm... we'll be there in a few hours
> 
> Can't wait till they get here!!! Kids are excited, and so is I!  Nathan bout choked me when I told him they'd have to be brooded here in the house for a couple weeks  but he'll learn to love em too
> 
> ...



holy cow 21 birds.

your in for some.....fun



did you order them already sexed? or just plan on eating the roosters once they get old enough to fight?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Look on a map...It's on the SC border near Augusta...Though I will be in Marietta on the 26th



Well, I will be in Norcross at work.  Let me know what you want and come on by the office!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well, I will be in Norcross at work.  Let me know what you want and come on by the office!



See now that was easy.....

BBQBOSS for MOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now ya got my vote and all it cost ya was some bbq sauce pm incoming


----------



## Swede (Jul 7, 2010)

hi treads. was gonna hang with yall for a bit but reading and postig via phone is a pain in da patootie. BYE!!!!!


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQ Boss is running for mod ??? 

Why would anyone want that job, what with folks insulting you all the time.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Evening Drivelers, hows tricks?
> 
> Another day in Paradise for me, way down here in Crimanole County Georgia.


Hey SD!! How goes it?



slip said:


> holy cow 21 birds.
> 
> your in for some.....fun
> 
> ...



Yup, you got that right 

I didn't order any sexed birds... figure the roosters will be good eatin once they get fat  

Might keep a matched pair for hatching more birds later


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 7, 2010)

how-die,what it is ya'll.


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowy !!!!!!!!!!
Good to see ya.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> how-die,what it is ya'll.


Hey Andy! Its good here, how bout down yonder?


Sirduke said:


> Snowy !!!!!!!!!!
> Good to see ya.



You workin hard? Or hardly workin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Andy! Its good here, how bout down yonder?
> 
> 
> You workin hard? Or hardly workin?



hey snowy,things are good here thanks.so you going in the bird bidness,for profit or fun ....good luck  hope you and the youngens enjoy'em


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



how's it going jeff!.


----------



## pbradley (Jul 7, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> See now that was easy.....
> 
> BBQBOSS for MOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now ya got my vote and all it cost ya was some bbq sauce pm incoming




Que - boy's running for mod?  I'll vote for him and campaign for him too!

The PF's been short a MOD since I resigned anyway.  He'll fit right in there.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


Hey Jeff 



DAWGsfan2 said:


> hey snowy,things are good here thanks.so you going in the bird bidness,for profit or fun ....good luck  hope you and the youngens enjoy'em



Glad to hear it!! 

Fun/food


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> how's it going jeff!.



Purty good Andy, thanks....how you is tonight???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We gonna call you ChickenHunter purty soon


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2010)

oh lawd........ I'm full as a tick!
No they weren't as good as Matty's ribs, but they were fittin' to eat! I had the whole pan of asparagus to myself as well.


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Glad to hear it!!
> 
> Fun/food



if you get mostly hens you gunna have so many eggs you'll need another fridge


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowy, I found out working hard gets you tired, I been avoiding it ever since.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 7, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> BBQ Boss is running for mod ???
> 
> Why would anyone want that job, what with folks insulting you all the time.



Well Im a people person and have a knack for dealing with those folks.... Ya know, kind of like those nice Italian fellers do up in New York.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

pbradley said:


> Que - boy's running for mod?  I'll vote for him and campaign for him too!
> 
> The PF's been short a MOD since I resigned anyway.  He'll fit right in there.



I thought y'all taught them boys in the PF.... self moderating


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty good Andy, thanks....how you is tonight???



great man,it didn't rain here today.first time in 4 or 5 days.i was able to get some of that elusive overtime,so i'm


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 7, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well Im a people person and have a knack for dealing with those folks.... Ya know, kind of like those nice Italian fellers do up in New York.



you got my vote matty,good luck hope you get an office with a view.lol


----------



## pbradley (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I thought y'all taught them boys in the PF.... self moderating



Something like that...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> We gonna call you ChickenHunter purty soon


 Lawd, but I guess its no worse then Snowy the ChickenCop 


rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd........ I'm full as a tick!
> No they weren't as good as Matty's ribs, but they were fittin' to eat! I had the whole pan of asparagus to myself as well.


You suck    


slip said:


> if you get mostly hens you gunna have so many eggs you'll need another fridge


I know it  I got plenty of folks who'll gladly take eccess from me though 


Sirduke said:


> Snowy, I found out working hard gets you tired, I been avoiding it ever since.


Don't blame ya there


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Lawd, but I guess its no worse then Snowy the ChickenCop
> 
> You suck
> 
> I know it  I got plenty of folks who'll gladly take eccess from me though



I'll take some eggs, Snowy!
Can you make a cake, pie, strudel, doughnut, and cake with them first? 


yes, i said cake twice. Thats 'cause i like cake!


----------



## mattech (Jul 7, 2010)

I ha a flat tire today, and had to take the van to the shop. I told the guy that I was actually in a hurry today, he takes the keys and checks out the tire. After a few minutes he tells me that the tire can't be patched and that he does not have a tire and that it will take atleast an hour to get it. I had the option of leaving the rim and let them replace the tire and coming back later and having the tire installed or waiting. I decided to wait since I did not want to risk getting stuck and not making it back in time. after a few minutes, this guy walks in and has his truck worked on. he starts a little small talk, two and a half hours later I was educated on every topic that existed in the world. He was so smart that when he asked what type of work I was in and I told him he decided to educate me in my profession. Man how lucky I was today. If they would have taken any longer I would have known the meaning to life.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll take some eggs, Snowy!
> Can you make a cake, pie, strudel, doughnut, and cake with them first?
> 
> 
> yes, i said cake twice. Thats 'cause i like cake!


Do you like cake?  Cakes the one thing I haven't mastered yet   Though I can make some tasty frosting 


mattech said:


> I ha a flat tire today, and had to take the van to the shop. I told the guy that I was actually in a hurry today, he takes the keys and checks out the tire. After a few minutes he tells me that the tire can't be patched and that he does not have a tire and that it will take atleast an hour to get it. I had the option of leaving the rim and let them replace the tire and coming back later and having the tire installed or waiting. I decided to wait since I did not want to risk getting stuck and not making it back in time. after a few minutes, this guy walks in and has his truck worked on. he starts a little small talk, two and a half hours later I was educated on every topic that existed in the world. He was so smart that when he asked what type of work I was in and I told him he decided to educate me in my profession. Man how lucky I was today. If they would have taken any longer I would have known the meaning to life.



Dontcha just love those types?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2010)

mattech said:


> I ha a flat tire today, and had to take the van to the shop. I told the guy that I was actually in a hurry today, he takes the keys and checks out the tire. After a few minutes he tells me that the tire can't be patched and that he does not have a tire and that it will take atleast an hour to get it. I had the option of leaving the rim and let them replace the tire and coming back later and having the tire installed or waiting. I decided to wait since I did not want to risk getting stuck and not making it back in time. after a few minutes, this guy walks in and has his truck worked on. he starts a little small talk, two and a half hours later I was educated on every topic that existed in the world. He was so smart that when he asked what type of work I was in and I told him he decided to educate me in my profession. Man how lucky I was today. If they would have taken any longer I would have known the meaning to life.



oh man, i hate it when that happens....


----------



## Resica (Jul 7, 2010)

mattech said:


> I ha a flat tire today, and had to take the van to the shop. I told the guy that I was actually in a hurry today, he takes the keys and checks out the tire. After a few minutes he tells me that the tire can't be patched and that he does not have a tire and that it will take atleast an hour to get it. I had the option of leaving the rim and let them replace the tire and coming back later and having the tire installed or waiting. I decided to wait since I did not want to risk getting stuck and not making it back in time. after a few minutes, this guy walks in and has his truck worked on. he starts a little small talk, two and a half hours later I was educated on every topic that existed in the world. He was so smart that when he asked what type of work I was in and I told him he decided to educate me in my profession. Man how lucky I was today. If they would have taken any longer I would have known the meaning to life.


Too bad you were bookless.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2010)

Snowy, start getting everyone to save you egg cartons now! 
Evenin ya'll, just a quick "Howdy", I'm beat!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Snowy, start getting everyone to save you egg cartons now!
> Evenin ya'll, just a quick "Howdy", I'm beat!



 No kiddin Sista 

  

Long day?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i wanna go were u going





Resica said:


> Get fishin!!!




was a waste of time




Jeff C. said:


>



slippin around this forum will give ya that paranoia feelin


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow, I just learned someone I used to ride and compete with was killed on the 4th of July


----------



## mattech (Jul 7, 2010)

I saw a guy cruisin' on a harley today without a helmet, when did Ga. start a no helmet law?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> was a waste of time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's WHY I was slippin'


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wow, I just learned someone I used to ride and compete with was killed on the 4th of July


sorry to hear that.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> That's WHY I was slippin'



ohhhh  fer makin it back this ones on me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

mattech said:


> I saw a guy cruisin' on a harley today without a helmet, when did Ga. start a no helmet law?



aint sure but it shore would help chloronate the pool


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wow, I just learned someone I used to ride and compete with was killed on the 4th of July



that sux
 for the family


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wow, I just learned someone I used to ride and compete with was killed on the 4th of July



Not good...sorry!!!



Hankus said:


> ohhhh  fer makin it back this ones on me


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

slip said:


> sorry to hear that.





Hankus said:


> that sux
> for the family





Jeff C. said:


> Not good...sorry!!!



Thanks Yall. Just goes to show, life's short. One less Angel walking on this Earth with us


----------



## Brassman (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry about your friend, Snowy.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

went to the PF and I caint go there I'll be banded fer sure

rekon thats why I dont discuss politics or religion much


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry Snowy.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Wow, I just learned someone I used to ride and compete with was killed on the 4th of July


Sorry to hear that Snowy!!

Good evening fine folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry to hear that Snowy!!
> 
> Good evening fine folks!!



howdy RUTT


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> went to the PF and I caint go there I'll be banded fer sure
> 
> rekon thats why I dont discuss politics or religion much







Sweetwater said:


> Sorry Snowy.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry to hear that Snowy!!
> 
> Good evening fine folks!!



Evening fellars!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evening fellars!!!



Evenin....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy yall



 llay ydwoH


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy yall



Howdy...

I swear I know you from somewheres. You look familiar.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



thought I seed your sign over there, but I aint goin they will lump me in with the trouble makers where I belong


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy yall



You want some



Sweetwater said:


> Evenin....



What's cookin with ya??


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> llay ydwoH



Well ain't you slick.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You want some
> 
> 
> 
> What's cookin with ya??



Pork loin in a portabella mushroom marinade...and you?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy Hankus!
> 
> 
> 
> You ever been to Jail  Just Kidding. Where do you think its from?



Ummm...no comment. 

You ever play softball maybe? I don't know...but you look familiar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Pork loin in a portabella mushroom marinade...and you?



Shoot...I'll just have some of that!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy RUTT


Howdy Beerkus!!



Jeff C. said:


> Evening fellars!!!


Evening Jeff!!..........you got all the grass cut yet??



deerehauler said:


> Howdy yall


Howdy DJ!!........working tonight??



Sweetwater said:


> Evenin....


Evening SW!!



Hankus said:


> llay ydwoH


........tigdI!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoot...I'll just have some of that!!



It's "nectar of the gods" good. I can't claim the original recipie though...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Nope never played softball! Not sure but if you figure it out let me know!



I will...but the 80's weren't kind to me..

Evenin ruttinbuck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Beerkus!!
> 
> Evening Jeff!!..........you got all the grass cut yet??
> 
> ...



Rutt, I have to tell ya, getting 'NO RAIN' in the past 6 weeks SUX but it has been a blessing in disguise in the grass cutting duties


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Well ain't you slick.



as a dirt road



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Beerkus!!
> 
> Evening Jeff!!..........you got all the grass cut yet??
> 
> ...



me no  Beerkus made me do it



Sweetwater said:


> It's "nectar of the gods" good. I can't claim the original recipie though...



no it aint corn likker is the "nectar of the gods" granny told me so and you caint convince me no different


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Rutt, I have to tell ya, getting 'NO RAIN' in the past 6 weeks SUX but it has been a blessing in disguise in the grass cutting duties



Amen....



Hankus said:


> as a dirt road
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya got a point there.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

somebody get me a  I'm perishin here


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

BAC failing


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I will...but the 80's weren't kind to me..
> 
> Evenin ruttinbuck.




You shoulda seen the 70's


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You shoulda seen the 70's



wished I coulda sometimes, but I did learn about it in history


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO I'm out of rum for my beer, rekon that means I got a beerrun tomorow


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You shoulda seen the 70's



I did.

Here ya go Hankus...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> wished I coulda sometimes, but I did learn about it in history



sorry I meant ancient history


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I did.
> 
> Here ya go Hankus...



They auhite fer foreign beer


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 7, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Sorry about your friend, Snowy.


Thanks Brass 



Sweetwater said:


> Sorry Snowy.


Thanks SW 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sorry to hear that Snowy!!
> 
> Good evening fine folks!!


Hi Mitch 

Thanks 


deerehauler said:


> Howdy yall


Hey DJ


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep Here for the night! How you tonight Mitch?


Doing good!!.....Gonna have to call it a night here real soon!!



Jeff C. said:


> Rutt, I have to tell ya, getting 'NO RAIN' in the past 6 weeks SUX but it has been a blessing in disguise in the grass cutting duties


Yep week and a half of no rain here!!..........Grass in the full sun is already starting to turn brown.............Brown grass = reduced grass cutting!!



Hankus said:


> me no  Beerkus made me do it


You need to go back down in the basement, and keep Seth company!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> They auhite fer foreign beer



Uhhhh...bro...they're brewed in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Uhhhh...bro...they're brewed in Pennsylvania.



I says foreign caint ya read


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You need to go back down in the basement, and keep Seth company!!



He mite be my hero but I aint stayin in Quacks basement fer nobody


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I did.
> 
> Here ya go Hankus...



I like the way you put that in 'Big Bold' type....



Hankus said:


> sorry I meant ancient history



  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Doing good!!.....Gonna have to call it a night here real soon!!
> 
> Yep week and a half of no rain here!!..........Grass in the full sun is already starting to turn brown.............Brown grass = reduced grass cutting!!
> 
> You need to go back down in the basement, and keep Seth company!!




Problem is....I've got a couple sprinklers running as we speak


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2010)

Hankus said:


> somebody get me a  I'm perishin here


 What did your legs quit workin too!!........Get up and get your on beer!!



Hankus said:


> NNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOO I'm out of rum for my beer, rekon that means I got a beerrun tomorow


 Idjit!!



SnowHunter said:


> Hi Mitch


Hey Snowy!!...........So when do we start collecting the eggs!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Problem is....I've got a couple sprinklers running as we speak


 
Forrest Gumps mama was right..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Forrest Gumps mama was right..



I do love Chocolate


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>





RUTTNBUCK said:


>



 by JeffC and RUTT boy I really need to change cologne that stuff I stole from Quack is sendin out all the wrong signals


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey all, just got in and got a bite to eat. What's going on folkz?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 7, 2010)

Nite y'all.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Nite y'all.



 fer ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Nite y'all.



G'nite Sweetwater!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey all, just got in and got a bite to eat. What's going on folkz?



tryin to ease this foriegn controled driveler along so that the south can rise again to post the next one


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Problem is....I've got a couple sprinklers running as we speak


Back when we were in a drought here I would water the trees!! 2 big pecan trees on the southwest side of the house provide shade in the evening!!.........Three really old,and big dogwwods in the front yard!!........8" diameter trunks.....didn't want to lose those!!



Hankus said:


> He mite be my hero but I aint stayin in Quacks basement fer nobody


No worry about Quack!! he would have been gentle with ya!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> No worry about Quack!! he would have been gentle with ya!!



worry lots I dont like twista


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 7, 2010)

good evenin.... good night.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Forrest Gumps mama was right..






hogtrap44 said:


> Hey all, just got in and got a bite to eat. What's going on folkz?


Howdy HT!!



Sweetwater said:


> Nite y'all.


G'night Sw!!

Just looked at the clock!! time for bed here as well!!

G'night Ya'll!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Nite y'all.


Nite SW have a safe one.



deerehauler said:


> Even Craig!


Hey DJ



Hankus said:


> tryin to ease this foriegn controled driveler along so that the south can rise again to post the next one


Keep'er going Hank. We got faith you can do it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2010)

Y'all have a good nite!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 7, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy HT!!
> 
> G'night Sw!!
> 
> ...


Hey Mitch, how was your day?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> good evenin.... good night.



 to ya


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a good nite!!!



 to ya JeffC


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

to ya RUTT


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

3peater


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Keep'er going Hank. We got faith you can do it.



I been tryin to be at it like a cat on a hot tin roof


----------



## Brassman (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello, everybody.  How is everyone?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Mitch, how was your day?



he done runnoft on ya I bleve


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hello, everybody.  How is everyone?



wo out, jus plum tuckered
and you


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a good nite!!!


See ya Jeff have a gooden.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Iffin I squeeze this rascal to page 11 I'm gone to bed


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Iffin I squeeze this rascal to page 11 I'm gone to bed



coarse I mite not make it that long


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 8, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hello, everybody.  How is everyone?


Hey Jody, any luck tonite with Tony?



Hankus said:


> he done runnoft on ya I bleve


Yep ize late catchin him.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I been tryin to be at it like a cat on a hot tin roof



16 jus on this page


----------



## Brassman (Jul 8, 2010)

Goodnight all.  It was nice to be back.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> coarse I mite not make it that long


Oh Bocephus, you know you can!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep ize late catchin him.



whats the part bout the fastest cheetah has to be faster than the slowest gazelle to survive


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Goodnight all.  It was nice to be back.



 to Brassman


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 8, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Goodnight all.  It was nice to be back.


Too Quick, here an gone i guess.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Oh Bocephus, you know you can!



mebbe, mebbe not


----------



## Brassman (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey, HT.  Yes, Tony & I had a very good talk.  He was pleased & said he will be getting back to me soon.  Thanks for the hook-up.  I'll probably be talking with you in a couple of days.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Too Quick, here an gone i guess.





Hankus said:


> whats the part bout the fastest cheetah has to be faster than the slowest gazelle to survive



see


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> whats the part bout the fastest cheetah has to be faster than the slowest gazelle to survive


I bet them Gazelle is perty good on the bbq pit.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Too Quick, here an gone i guess.



well I'll be ya did cacht him


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 8, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hey, HT.  Yes, Tony & I had a very good talk.  He was pleased & said he will be getting back to me soon.  Thanks for the hook-up.  I'll probably be talking with you in a couple of days.


Good deal. Alls well then.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I bet them Gazelle is perty good on the bbq pit.



last one I seed looked kindly like a spike buck so I bet you is rite


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well I'll be ya did cacht him


Rephrase is L.I.B.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Rephrase is L.I.B.



cain talk like that in here this is a fereign drivel and they mite not comprehend stuff like that easy as me and you


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> last one I seed looked kindly like a spike buck so I bet you is rite


One of these years, when i go to Africa to get my Rhino twins. I'll go out on the grasslands and get a couple Gaz for the pit. Then you come by an we eat huh?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> cain talk like that in here this is a fereign drivel and they mite not comprehend stuff like that easy as me and you


Now you do have a point there.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> One of these years, when i go to Africa to get my Rhino twins. I'll go out on the grasslands and get a couple Gaz for the pit. Then you come by an we eat huh?



sounds lke a plan, jus be careful bringin Rhinos here ya seed what kudzu done


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Now you do have a point there.



was a dull point though werent it


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!...........So when do we start collecting the eggs!!


Not soon enough  



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey all, just got in and got a bite to eat. What's going on folkz?


Hey Craig!!! Good here, how you?



Sweetwater said:


> Nite y'all.


Night SW 


YaraG. said:


> good evenin.... good night.


Evenin SistaYara!  Night!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy HT!!
> 
> G'night Sw!!
> 
> ...


Nite Mitch!! 


Jeff C. said:


> Y'all have a good nite!!!


Night! 



Brassman said:


> Hello, everybody.  How is everyone?


Hey Brass, good here.. and good night to you!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Not soon enough



when the polish is layin n the spring if ya got some pure hatchin eggs I mite have to try and get some from ya


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Its page 11 and I'm done HT this is Bocephus out you take it easy feller







you too Snowy


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sounds lke a plan, jus be careful bringin Rhinos here ya seed what kudzu done


Yep but them could end all Kudzu. Theys a eatin machine. Fun to ride.



Hankus said:


> was a dull point though werent it


Naw, just funny.



SnowHunter said:


> Not soon enough
> 
> Hey Craig!!! Good here, how you?
> 
> ...


Hey Snowster, good luck,.....well now today. I do hope it works out for ya.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> when the polish is layin n the spring if ya got some pure hatchin eggs I mite have to try and get some from ya


Polish??



Hankus said:


> Its page 11 and I'm done HT this is Bocephus out you take it easy feller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lader Hank have a gooden.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Polish??
> 
> Lader Hank have a gooden.



Chickens (it was way back)--(blue crested white polish, welsummers, assorted, and 3 pearl guineas)


I'm really  now jus happened to swing back by on my way out (kinda like gettin 2 beers and a shot at last call)


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Chickens (it was way back)--(blue crested white polish, welsummers, assorted, and 3 pearl guineas)
> 
> 
> I'm really  now jus happened to swing back by on my way out (kinda like gettin 2 beers and a shot at last call)


Yep know what ya mean bout that. Well i am out the door too cause awake time has gone kaput. Later ya'll. Be good. Nite.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> when the polish is layin n the spring if ya got some pure hatchin eggs I mite have to try and get some from ya


Hmmm, I got 4 Polish comin.....   Hopefully it all goes well, and I'll have some hatchin eggs 



Hankus said:


> Its page 11 and I'm done HT this is Bocephus out you take it easy feller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You too Hankus! Night! 


hogtrap44 said:


> Yep but them could end all Kudzu. Theys a eatin machine. Fun to ride.
> 
> Naw, just funny.
> 
> Hey Snowster, good luck,.....well now today. I do hope it works out for ya.


Thanks Craig! 



hogtrap44 said:


> Yep know what ya mean bout that. Well i am out the door too cause awake time has gone kaput. Later ya'll. Be good. Nite.



Night!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well Im a people person and have a knack for dealing with those folks.... Ya know, kind of like those nice Italian fellers do up in New York.



I volunteer for that group....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 8, 2010)

Git y'alls lazy tails outta bed and go make some money! 

top of the mornin to yas.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 8, 2010)

Oh Pigmy, can ya guess what I'm doing???


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Git y'alls lazy tails outta bed and go make some money!
> 
> top of the mornin to yas.



You are 15minutes late....And I am already at the office


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 8, 2010)

Good mernin' driverlers!  I hope it's going better than mine has been!! Well I'm going to get dressed... maybe I'll get another minute to stop by, before I walk out the door for class. If not... I hope y'all have a wonderful day!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> Good mernin' driverlers!  I hope it's going better than mine has been!! Well I'm going to get dressed... maybe I'll get another minute to stop by, before I walk out the door for class. If not... I hope y'all have a wonderful day!



morning ma'am


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Morning, Babes and Bro's!
Got the coffee brewing and a long day at work awaits. The good news is that i took tomorrow off after getting called in all week, weekend, and holiday.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and Bro's!
> Got the coffee brewing and a long day at work awaits. The good news is that i took tomorrow off after getting called in all week, weekend, and holiday.



Time for some Piggy  tomorrow


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

oh no I have started posting in the PF


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Time for some Piggy  tomorrow



I don't think TBug and Fishbait will get here in time to hunt tomorrow evening but i may spend the day working on my golfcart and getting stuff together. I also gotta mail a computer to a guy. 
It's supposed to be VERY hot this weekend.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think TBug and Fishbait will get here in time to hunt tomorrow evening but i may spend the day working on my golfcart and getting stuff together. I also gotta mail a computer to a guy.
> It's supposed to be VERY hot this weekend.




You got a broke puter...Ya know I know a guy ( big ugly sucker)


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> You got a broke puter...Ya know I know a guy ( big ugly sucker)



Don't be shocked at the amount of dog hair in it. I never have been able to make the internal modem work right either, so i have an external that i've always used.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't be shocked at the amount of dog hair in it. I never have been able to make the internal modem work right either, so i have an external that i've always used.



I'll see if I can fix that as well.....Once I get it of course


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

morning Jeff


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

morning KEEBS


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning Jeff



Mornin' JM!!! They are talkin' 98 deg. today...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' JM!!! They are talkin' 98 deg. today...



Not here:

Today
Mostly Sunny
Mostly Sunny
High
100° F


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hmmm, I got 4 Polish comin.....   Hopefully it all goes well, and I'll have some hatchin eggs
> 
> 
> You too Hankus! Night!
> ...



knock off and Snowy opens a whole can of  had I knowed that I mita stayed up



jmfauver said:


> oh no I have started posting in the PF



be very careful they certified idjits there


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' JM!!! They are talkin' 98 deg. today...





jmfauver said:


> Not here:
> 
> Today
> Mostly Sunny
> ...



when you are out in it 2 degrees dont mean much


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Not here:
> 
> Today
> Mostly Sunny
> ...



Wow...it's gonna be a cool 98 here


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Nenrom CffeJ and MJ


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wow...it's gonna be a cool 98 here



sun really is gettin a little close where you at aint it


----------



## Bubbette (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't be shocked at the amount of dog hair in it. I never have been able to make the internal modem work right either, so i have an external that i've always used.




Umm, I don't think that puter had an internal wifi card. It's an el cheapo Compaq.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wow...it's gonna be a cool 98 here



we got advisories already for ozone and some other junk...And I gotta go to the lawyers this afternoon w/ the wife


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> knock off and Snowy opens a whole can of  had I knowed that I mita stayed up
> 
> 
> 
> be very careful they certified idjits there



I just think all the threads about all the "bad" cops are funny....Seems if you have 1 bad cop it makes them all bad...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

Bubbette said:


> Umm, I don't think that puter had an internal wifi card. It's an el cheapo Compaq.



It should have had an internal modem card though...for dial up,but I will see when I get it.....By the way   Morning


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> morning KEEBS


Mernin, make sure you have your supersleuth armor on when ya go in the PF, ya hear?!?!? 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' JM!!! They are talkin' 98 deg. today...


Hey Chief!!!!!!!!!!! 



Bubbette said:


> Umm, I don't think that puter had an internal wifi card. It's an el cheapo Compaq.



Hey Bubbette!!   My compaq has an internal wifi 
Ok ya'll, say a prayer, got my wagon loaded and a deadline to boot, it's gonna be brutal, but I Can Do IT!! 
Later!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mernin, make sure you have your supersleuth armor on when ya go in the PF, ya hear?!?!?
> 
> 
> Hey Chief!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



I don't need no armor I full of "edited for profanity" anyway,so I should fit right in


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

fer Keebs


----------



## Otis (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I don't need no armor I full of "edited for profanity" anyway,so I should fit right in



go fer it worst the can do is band ya


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Self! said:


>



dood gled yere hear


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Self! said:


>



it that fer the Otis escape attempt, or what he did to the bunnies


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

How's my thread doing?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 8, 2010)

Mornin Idgits!!!  1.5 more days of work and I am beach bound.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 8, 2010)

Good morning!


I got to sleep in today.


----------



## Strych9 (Jul 8, 2010)

whats this thread about?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> whats this thread about?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 8, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> whats this thread about?




Who knows.  I got lost in it several months ago and I can't seem to find my way out.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> whats this thread about?



 and 



Seth carter said:


>


----------



## Strych9 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> and



sounds like a good thread!  Me and BigOx911 will be down there next friday...the 16th!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

When Friday?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

and tell BigOx911 I went through brewton this week and its still there


----------



## Strych9 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> When Friday?



mid-late afternoon till saturday evenin.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm on my Iphone in between classes. Just thought I'd driveby.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Howdy Haley!
midday driveby! between cases and about to grab a bite of lunch. Just got to get thru today and I'm outta here for the weekend!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 8, 2010)

Afternoon y'all .... Sitting in NYC department of health. I am dizzy and faint cause they can't afford AC. Ty NYC!


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Afternoon y'all .... Sitting in NYC department of health. I am dizzy and faint cause they can't afford AC. Ty NYC!



ever more reason you'll never see me living in a big city.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Yall!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Yall!



Hiya Snowangel.


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Howdy Folks.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hiya Snowangel.


Mornin Matty 


Resica said:


> Howdy Folks.



Mornin Res! How goes it up yonder?


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Res! How goes it up yonder?



It's too hot!!  I know I'm preaching to the choir, but it is. 


    I see you're getting chicks. Will they all fit in your coup?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

I hate lawyers!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Afternoon all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I hate lawyers!!!!


What did they do, besides charge you a lot?



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Afternoon all!!!!!!!!!


  Just Kidding. Hi Karen!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Howdy Folks.


Hi yank! 



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Matty
> 
> 
> Mornin Res! How goes it up yonder?


Chicksista!!! 



jmfauver said:


> I hate lawyers!!!!


oh yeah??? 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Afternoon all!!!!!!!!!



Heelloooo neighbor!!!!!!!!!   (pppsst, "she" came in to get her check - - she'd have made the best sweet tea 'cause she was dripping with sugar!)


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Just Kidding. Hi Karen!



Hey Resica!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> It's too hot!!  I know I'm preaching to the choir, but it is.
> 
> 
> I see you're getting chicks. Will they all fit in your coup?


 here too 

Naw, no real coop built yet.. that'll start this evenin... They'll be brooding in the livin room in a bin for at least a few weeks 



jmfauver said:


> I hate lawyers!!!!


I'm with ya on that one 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Afternoon all!!!!!!!!!


Hey GreenieSista 



Keebs said:


> Hi yank!
> 
> 
> Chicksista!!!
> ...


Hey ChickieSista!!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heelloooo neighbor!!!!!!!!!   (pppsst, "she" came in to get her check - - she'd have made the best sweet tea 'cause she was dripping with sugar!)



Hey You!!!  





SnowHunter said:


> Hey GreenieSista



 Let me know when the Chicks get there!!! I sure hope they're cute!!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi yank!


Hi Mam!



SnowHunter said:


> Naw, no real coop built yet.. that'll start this evenin... They'll be brooding in the livin room in a bin for at least a few weeks


I guess you won't need a heat lamp , will you?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I'm with ya on that one





Keebs said:


> oh yeah???





Resica said:


> What did they do, besides charge you a lot?




We are trying top get the wifes SSDI done..SSDI denied her so now we have to get a lawyer to "fight" for us,what I don't like is they get a % of the first check we get as payment,so it means the longer it gets dragged out the better for them......

Wish I could do that on computer repair,except mine would be the faster I fix it the more I charge


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey You!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will!!! Probably not till next week?  Not sure right now, no ship date yet.. I'll post pics when they get here


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hi Mam!
> 
> 
> I guess you won't need a heat lamp , will you?



Oh yeah, will definetly need one.. its stays about 70 in the house  too cold for chicks


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> We are trying top get the wifes SSDI done..SSDI denied her so now we have to get a lawyer to "fight" for us,what I don't like is they get a % of the first check we get as payment,so it means the longer it gets dragged out the better for them......
> 
> Wish I could do that on computer repair,except mine would be the faster I fix it the more I charge


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah, will definetly need one.. its stays about 70 in the house  too cold for chicks



Yea, a little cold for the little ones, but not too cold for me!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> We are trying top get the wifes SSDI done..SSDI denied her so now we have to get a lawyer to "fight" for us,what I don't like is they get a % of the first check we get as payment,so it means the longer it gets dragged out the better for them......
> 
> Wish I could do that on computer repair,except mine would be the faster I fix it the more I charge


Good luck with that Mike!!!  


Resica said:


> Yea, a little cold for the little ones, but not too cold for me!!



Makes it nice and cool when ya come in from sweltering outside


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Makes it nice and cool when ya come in from sweltering outside



Indeed it does Nicole!!  I'm goin to the cabin to stucco tomorrow afternoon, want to help?


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Good luck with that Mike!!!



Mike? I was gonna call you Jim. I guess that's ok considering you thought I was a girl.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Indeed it does Nicole!!  I'm goin to the cabin to stucco tomorrow afternoon, want to help?


Heck no.... I can't stucco or drywall to save my life  I'm a good supervisor though 


Resica said:


> Mike? I was gonna call you Jim. I guess that's ok considering you thought I was a girl.



That wasn't for you


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heck no.... I can't stucco or drywall to save my life  I'm a good supervisor though
> 
> 
> That wasn't for you



I can't stucco either, that's why I asked.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 8, 2010)

hey snowbabe  

wassup mike 

up in Norgth Carolina and it is just as hot or hotter here.


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> hey snowbabe
> 
> wassup mike
> 
> up in Norgth Carolina and it is just as hot or hotter here.


Got a Yankee problem?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Got a Yankee problem?



Sorry Yank....Iam reading and typing while halfway napping. Did not mean to leave out my northern friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2010)

MMMMMMMMMM....Homegrown, Vine ripe, Mater sammich!!! 'Bout time....


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 8, 2010)

WOO HOO ...got out of class early today! So now my hound and I are gonna be couch potatoes for the rest of the afternoon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> WOO HOO ...got out of class early today! So now my hound and I are gonna be couch potatoes for the rest of the afternoon.



Lucky dog!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> MMMMMMMMMM....Homegrown, Vine ripe, Mater sammich!!! 'Bout time....



I hear ya......I had one earlier on jalapeno cheese bread.....awesome.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2010)

my head hurts!!  I forgot what it was like to have to "think" to work!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 8, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> WOO HOO ...got out of class early today! So now my hound and I are gonna be couch potatoes for the rest of the afternoon.



That is a good plan. How you miss Taco?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> my head hurts!!  I forgot what it was like to have to "think" to work!



It do hurt sometimes don't it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I hear ya......I had one earlier on jalapeno cheese bread.....awesome.



LOL, I inhaled them rascals And they were 'Drippin Wet Juicy'


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sorry Yank....Iam reading and typing while halfway napping. Did not mean to leave out my northern friend.



  Hi ya. Hot here too!!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> WOO HOO ...got out of class early today! So now my hound and I are gonna be couch potatoes for the rest of the afternoon.



Where do you go to school?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> my head hurts!!  I forgot what it was like to have to "think" to work!



Exercise that Brain......It keeps you Sane!!!


----------



## Mrs. Armytaco (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Lucky dog!!!



I feel like the lucky one! 



Sterlo58 said:


> That is a good plan. How you miss Taco?



Better now.  You?



Resica said:


> Where do you go to school?



I go to Macon State.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Mike? I was gonna call you Jim. I guess that's ok considering you thought I was a girl.



Turn about is fair play....


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Mrs. Armytaco said:


> I go to Macon State.



I went there!! The only professor I remember is Dr. Poole(math), don't suppose he's there anymore?


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Turn about is fair play....


Indeed it is Jim.
     Mary


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Gonna go fishing again Hankus?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> my head hurts!!  I forgot what it was like to have to "think" to work!



I got to say it---If I had a head like that it would hurt too



Resica said:


> Gonna go fishing again Hankus?



naw jus  and maybe cut grass later


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> naw jus  and maybe cut grass later


Good deal Reb. Getting hotter? It's trying to leave here.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Good deal Reb. Getting hotter? It's trying to leave here.



I'm hot enuff that I'm sweatin 70 proof

But it is kinda fun and real challengin drivin the mower half plowed


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Resica!!!







Hankus said:


> I'm hot enuff that I'm sweatin 70 proof
> 
> But it is kinda fun and real challengin drivin the mower half plowed



Get out the push mower Sissy!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Get out the push mower Sissy!!!



I aint pushin no mower cross this yard, but I will drive long as theres beer or likker to be had


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2010)

Keebs said:


> my head hurts!!  I forgot what it was like to "think"



I owed you one.....'catchback'....'payback'....whatever


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I got to say it---If I had a head like that it would hurt too
> 
> 
> 
> naw jus  and maybe cut grass later



From the looks a things your just about as nice as you were yesterday.  Am I gettin to know you 

Cutting grass today. I just finished!  Might I suggest - CUT AFTER SUNDOWN.  AND No .


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> From the looks a things your just about as nice as you were yesterday.  Am I gettin to know you
> 
> Cutting grass today. I just finished!  Might I suggest - CUT AFTER SUNDOWN.  AND No .



this is as nice as I get I'm an __________

Cuttin with sun out and plenty of  to keep me goin so i rekon I aint gonna foller much of that suggestion


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> CUT AFTER SUNDOWN.  AND No .



Well that just ain't no fun.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Well that just ain't no fun.



thanks I knew somebody had my back

jus for that this ones fer you


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 8, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552033


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thanks I knew somebody had my back
> 
> jus for that this ones fer you



One for you to sir...


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> this is as nice as I get I'm an __________



Is  _________ start with the letter I ? Oh gawd, its so good to be inside and in A/C'r ville.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552033



Sweet Baby Jeezus!  What the heck has the water gotten spiked with today.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552033


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 8, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Well that just ain't no fun.



OK.  Then please make sure its Ice Cold Beer


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> OK.  Then please make sure its Ice Cold Beer



didn't know there was any other kind.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> One for you to sir...



thank ye I was gettin thirsty



MoonPie said:


> Is  _________ start with the letter I ? Oh gawd, its so good to be inside and in A/C'r ville.



sometimes but this time it stats with j


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552033



Thanks Matt, needed that one.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> didn't know there was any other kind.



they drinks it hot other places, shoot I drank some of chucks hot out of the truk yesterday during the breakout


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> AND No .





MoonPie said:


> OK.  Then please make sure its Ice Cold Beer



yer sendin me mixed signals there moonbat what am I posed to do


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> I can't stucco either, that's why I asked.


Blind leading the blind 


Sterlo58 said:


> hey snowbabe
> 
> wassup mike
> 
> up in Norgth Carolina and it is just as hot or hotter here.


Hey Neil  



Jeff C. said:


> MMMMMMMMMM....Homegrown, Vine ripe, Mater sammich!!! 'Bout time....





Keebs said:


> my head hurts!!  I forgot what it was like to have to "think" to work!


 least that means ya had a good relaxing vacation 



MoonPie said:


> From the looks a things your just about as nice as you were yesterday.  Am I gettin to know you
> 
> Cutting grass today. I just finished!  Might I suggest - CUT AFTER SUNDOWN.  AND No .


 ding ding ding!!!! 

Hey MP


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2010)

ya know its hot outside when the temp gauge on the grill is above "hot" and on "ideal" and the dang grill aint even on!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

slip said:


> ya know its hot outside when the temp gauge on the grill is above "hot" and on "ideal" and the dang grill aint even on!



yep I lit mine tuesday and I think it cooled off


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Blind leading the blind



That would be an accurate assessment.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

slip said:


> ya know its hot outside when the temp gauge on the grill is above "hot" and on "ideal" and the dang grill aint even on!


 oh yeah, its HAWT



Resica said:


> That would be an accurate assessment.



Though I'm sure it'd look rather interesting when we got finished


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yer sendin me mixed signals there moonbat what am I posed to do



Well, I got a right to change my mind. After all this is Beer we're considerin.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=552033




 some people just need to be  banned


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Though I'm sure it'd look rather interesting when we got finished


I'm hoping it'll look ok. I'll post pics. We'll see.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 8, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> some people just need to be  banned



Hope its not me, cause I posted on that thread.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Well, I got a right to change my mind. After all this is Beer we're considerin.



beer is a commitment there aint no room fer fence sitters



jmfauver said:


> some people just need to be  banned



caint ban em fer stupid, gots to let em fraction or get a bad ISP


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

I was sucked into the repo thread..... *SLLLUUUURRRRPPPP*.... But I made it out alive!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

but I'll tell you in earnest I'm a dangerous man ......I robbed many a man to get my Vincent machine


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I was sucked into the repo thread..... *SLLLUUUURRRRPPPP*.... But I made it out alive!!!



is it over


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> but I'll tell you in earnest I'm a dangerous man ......I robbed many a man to get my Vincent machine



You're a thief?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> this is as nice as I get I'm an __________



No you ain't. You're a sweet one!!! 



MoonPie said:


> Hope its not me, cause I posted on that thread.



Nah... you'd probably just get a nice little pm.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> is it over



I doubt it. I'm sure he'll be back.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> You're a thief?



technically I'm a perpetual borrower
old song ya mite oughta listen one day "1952 Vincent Black Lightning" been redone several times and its the one in my head now


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Reckless Kelly-Seven Nights in Eire


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> technically I'm a perpetual borrower
> old song ya mite oughta listen one day "1952 Vincent Black Lightning" been redone several times and its the one in my head now


I will Reb!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> No you ain't. You're a sweet one!!!



only when I need to be


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> I will Reb!!



I was listenin to the Del McCoury Band version


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> only when I need to be


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Fortunately I have the key to escape reality, And you may see me tonite with an illegal smile, It don't cost very much, but it last a long while


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

hankus said:


> i was listenin to the del mccoury band version


10-4.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

resica said:


> 10-4.



wd40


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

hey Jsull rekon yous can find me a blind staggers pernanner fer later tonite


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

3peat thats a penalty shot


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

hankus said:


> wd40


crc.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

This is terrible its a yank thread and I'm a likely candidate fer most posts


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I was sucked into the repo thread..... *SLLLUUUURRRRPPPP*.... But I made it out alive!!!



yay!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> crc.



kroil


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> This is terrible its a yank thread and I'm a likely candidate fer most posts



Slow down Spanky. Ever been to Yank ville?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


>







SnowHunter said:


> yay!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Slow down Spanky. Ever been to Yank ville?



dont think I'm gonna answer


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> kroil



PB Blaster.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> PB Blaster.



Misty


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Misty



Mister....


BTW....I just HAD to have that quote for my sig.....genius...pure genius.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mister....
> 
> 
> BTW....I just HAD to have that quote for my sig.....genius...pure genius.



NAW Misty Penetrating Oil was the best stuff we had for somethings when I worked at the pump shop


Shoot I aint even seed it til ya said so I'm is horored and humbled


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dont think I'm gonna answer



I guess if you were you were on the losing side!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> I guess if you were you were on the losing side!!!



aint bout winnin or losin its bout innerwinders and bandin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Shoot I aint even seed it til ya said so I'm is horored and humbled



even made me tweak mine


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> even made me tweak mine


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

LOOK OUT I gots most of a 1/5 and I aint feared to use it---PUI Offender


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> aint bout winnin or losin its bout innerwinders and bandin


Oh Lordy Reb!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>



takes most of em a while but ya hit it square on the first swing


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Oh Lordy Reb!!



I keep gettin  from the fellers

I really gots to quit wearin Quacks cologne


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



What???


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Slow down Hank or you will be the top Yank poster. Remember Sherman?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Howdy Keebs, did ya ever unload the wagon?


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What???



Hi Ms. Karen, again!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What???



schwew finally a  from a WOW, I thought it really was that cologne


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Slow down Hank or you will be the top Yank poster. Remember Sherman?



somebody has to make the sacrifice to finish this as quickly as possible and I voluntered


The idjit wat burned the road plans fer lanter sos theyd have to constantly work on em


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> takes most of em a while but ya hit it square on the first swing



It's all in the folla through.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hi Ms. Karen, again!!!



Hey... again!!! 



Hankus said:


> schwew finally a  from a WOW, I thought it really was that cologne


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> somebody has to make the sacrifice to finish this as quickly as possible and I voluntered
> 
> 
> The idjit wat burned the road plans fer lanter sos theyd have to constantly work on em


  Hood burned the city Reb!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> It's all in the folla through.



I thought it was bout becomin one with your tools


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey... again!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I thought it was bout becomin one with your tools



I'm not fallin fer that innyerwindow and gettin banded.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hood burned the city Reb!



didnt say nuthin bout the city jus the plans caint ya read


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I'm not fallin fer that innyerwindow and gettin banded.



     

ya got me ya got the tater


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> didnt say nuthin bout the city jus the plans caint ya read



Hard to read your Seth style writing. I accept your apology.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>



seems this Essence of Quack cologne I got is gettin me  from only the fellers 


rekon why that is


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hard to read your Seth style writing. I accept your apology.



HE IS MY HERO caint ya read


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> HE IS MY HERO caint ya read


Dang Reb!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ya got me ya got the tater



I like taters..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I like taters..



as do I


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> seems this Essence of Quack cologne I got is gettin me  from only the fellers
> 
> 
> rekon why that is



Does it smell like Duck??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> as do I



long as they aint fermented

I aint too fond of vodka


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Does it smell like Duck??



                 sorta


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Dang Reb!!!



we is gona have to have a sit down

stop

rite there will work fine

1st learn to read

2nd fergit all the impertent rules fer southern translations

there that should hold ya fer the first few days


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

"So rock me momma like a wagon wheel, rock me momma any way ya feel heeeeeeeeeeeeey momma rock me"


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

"runnin from the cold up in New England, I was born to be a fiddler in a old time string band"

rekon fiddlers dont like sho nuff cold neither


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> sorta



There's your reason right there...  Go put on some Ralph Lauren Romance or Tommy or Axe!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

topped page 3 in repo land

I  tell ya what this multitaskin is harder than MQ


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> we is gona have to have a sit down
> 
> stop
> 
> ...


I beg to differ.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> There's your reason right there...  Go put on some Ralph Lauren Romance or Tommy or Axe!!



aint sure I want a fellers name on anything I spray on me and I seed thenm Axe commercials aint no way I could all them wimmens, when would I hav time to drink


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> I beg to differ.



auhite then yous can stand


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> aint sure I want a fellers name on anything I spray on me and I seed thenm Axe commercials aint no way I could all them wimmens, when would I hav time to drink



So you'd rather wear something with a Woman's name on it??? That stuff from Abercrombie smells good too, but I can't get Doug to wear it.

That Axe really does smell good!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> So you'd rather wear something with a Woman's name on it??? That stuff from Abercrombie smells good too, but I can't get Doug to wear it.
> 
> That Axe really does smell good!!!



when ya put it that it dont matter so much who is on it so long as the bait catches the fishes


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> So you'd rather wear something with a Woman's name on it??? That stuff from Abercrombie smells good too, but I can't get Doug to wear it.
> 
> That Axe really does smell good!!!



I wear "Ode de cabinet shop".


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

YANK QUIT HUNTIN HELP you jus take this takeover like a man


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> when ya put it that it dont matter so much who is on it so long as the bait catches the fishes



See!!! 



Sweetwater said:


> I wear "Ode de cabinet shop".



I think I've smelled that before.  I guess you could say Doug wears "Ode Electrician".


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Fortunately I have the key to escape reality, And you may see me tonite with an illegal smile, It don't cost very much, but it last a long while



Friday already? 



Hankus said:


> This is terrible its a yank thread and I'm a likely candidate fer most posts



Yes, but not sayin much 



Sweetwater said:


> Mister....



Blister, if your talkin bout Hankus 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> There's your reason right there...  Go put on some Ralph Lauren Romance or Tommy or Axe!!



Now that don't sound right!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Friday already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ever day is friday or is that monday

but I is sayin it

AND LEAVE SGG OUT OF THIS


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> aint sure I want a fellers name on anything I spray on me and I seed thenm Axe commercials aint no way I could all them wimmens, when would I hav time to drink



Least ya got priorities straight


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Least ya got priorities straight



always was real level headed


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Now that don't sound right!







Hankus said:


> Ever day is friday or is that monday
> 
> but I is sayin it
> 
> AND LEAVE SGG OUT OF THIS



Maybe you should put the drink down???  



SnowHunter said:


> Least ya got priorities straight



I think he's got them backwards.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Maybe you should put the drink down???
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's got them backwards.



maybe but I didnt want you to have all the fun, with you on the case I'll be left in the dust


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> LEAVE SGG OUT OF THIS



 Why


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> maybe but I didnt want you to have all the fun, with you on the case I'll be left in the dust



What case??? You know I wouldn't leave you behind.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Why



look up one post

idjit


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 8, 2010)

What the heck's going on in "idjitville?"

I can't make hide nor hair outta what ya'll done posted!

And NO!!! I ain't reading back 68 pages to figger it out!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> What the heck's going on in "idjitville?"
> 
> I can't make hide nor hair outta what ya'll done posted!
> 
> And NO!!! I ain't reading back 68 pages to figger it out!



gots anymore of them hot beers


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> What the heck's going on in "idjitville?"
> 
> I can't make hide nor hair outta what ya'll done posted!
> 
> And NO!!! I ain't reading back 68 pages to figger it out!



Drink a beer with me Bro,it will come to light without reading all them pages


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> gots anymore of them hot beers






wickedjester said:


> Drink a beer with me Bro,it will come to light without reading all them pages



You 2 are bad influences!














Gottum on ice!
Want one...or 2.....or 12????


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> What the heck's going on in "idjitville?"
> 
> I can't make hide nor hair outta what ya'll done posted!
> 
> And NO!!! I ain't reading back 68 pages to figger it out!



Well, it mostly amounts to Hankus callin me idgit and ramblin.  Still better than smilie mania (yesterday). Did ya drink all that warm beer on the back a your truck chuck?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> You 2 are bad influences!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bout to clip double digits here already


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Well, it mostly amounts to Hankus callin me idgit and ramblin.  Still better than smilie mania (yesterday). Did ya drink all that warm beer on the back a your truck chuck?



why dont ya jus come out n say it BEERKUS IS THE MAN


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 8, 2010)

Love is in the air folks... love is in the air...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Love is in the air folks... love is in the air...



 where


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Love is in the air folks... love is in the air...



Naw man that ain't love....I had butterbeans fer supper.

Sorry.


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> why dont ya jus come out n say it BEERKUS IS THE MAN



BEERKUS IS THE MAN.  Feel better now


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Man, what a day.....
and to come in and see the return of repoman. 
I gotta get busy!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Naw man that ain't love....I had butterbeans fer supper.
> 
> Sorry.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> BEERKUS IS THE MAN.  Feel better now



helps me to do it sometimes too


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Well, it mostly amounts to Hankus callin me idgit and ramblin.  Still better than smilie mania (yesterday). Did ya drink all that warm beer on the back a your truck chuck?




Idjit!

Don't you remember?
You and Hank got caught outside the gate, while I was locked up with Snowie, SGG and Yara?

The hot beer was for you idjits!



Hankus said:


> bout to clip double digits here already



Don't tell all yer secrets, Hankus!

We know who you spent da nite wiff!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, what a day.....
> and to come in and see the return of repoman.
> I gotta get busy!



that special huh


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Idjit!
> 
> Don't you remember?
> You and Hank got caught outside the gate, while I was locked up with Snowie, SGG and Yara?
> ...



no dont remember much the beer helps in the loss of short term memory


did I spend da nite wid Tuff?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> no dont remember much the beer helps in the loss of short term memory
> 
> 
> did I spend da nite wid Tuff?


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Idjit!
> 
> Don't you remember?
> You and Hank got caught outside the gate, while I was locked up with Snowie, SGG and Yara?
> ...



Your hot beer went straight to my head, but somehow just can't picture you Snowie, SGG and Yara.  Yara's not even in the state


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Naw man that ain't love....I had butterbeans fer supper.
> 
> Sorry.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 8, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Your hot beer went straight to my head, but somehow just can't picture you Snowie, SGG and Yara.  Yara's not even in the state



HUSHUP!!!

I'm old enuff to be allowed any dreamlike state I want!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Idjit!
> 
> Don't you remember?
> You and Hank got caught outside the gate, while I was locked up with Snowie, SGG and Yara?
> ...


 


Hankus said:


> no dont remember much the beer helps in the loss of short term memory
> 
> 
> did I spend da nite wid Tuff?


I hope not


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 8, 2010)

I knew that was you Snowie!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> I knew that was you Snowie!!



 Hey Chuckiepoo!! 

Been busy reading on chickens n such, aint had much chance to drivel  Aside from the strange day we've had in here today


----------



## pbradley (Jul 8, 2010)

How do y'all manage to go through these things so fast?


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey Quack, did you call? Area Code 636?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Do ya'll have any idea how hard it is to push a dead golfcart 100 yards? Man, i need a nap now. The good thing is there was just enough power to make the charger kick on. The bad news is the odds of the rotten plywood seat making it thru the weekend is about 50-50.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 8, 2010)

Since Lucas won that airsoft gun at  DOG, i was wanting to see how bad they hurt when you got shot with them so... i shot myself point blank in the hand with it!!!   Gave me a little blood blister!  Man those things sting purty good! 

So, i put it back on the shelf to save little brother til he's old enough to defend himself. 


Ok, i admit, i shot my dog first.  Wife was not happy.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Do ya'll have any idea how hard it is to push a dead golfcart 100 yards? Man, i need a nap now. The good thing is there was just enough power to make the charger kick on. The bad news is the odds of the rotten plywood seat making it thru the weekend is about 50-50.



sounds like it's time to cut a hole in the floorboard and drive it Fred Flintstone style.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Since Lucas won that airsoft gun at  DOG, i was wanting to see how bad they hurt when you got shot with them so... i shot myself point blank in the hand with it!!!   Gave me a little blood blister!  Man those things sting purty good!
> 
> So, i put it back on the shelf to save little brother til he's old enough to defend himself.
> 
> ...



You'll shoot your eye out.


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey Robert, look at the helmet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hey Robert, look at the helmet.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2010)

mornin peeps......


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


Penn State you say!!


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Do ya'll have any idea how hard it is to push a dead golfcart 100 yards?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mornin peeps......



Easy to get mixed up when the days are like this, ain't it Bro?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Easy to get mixed up when the days are like this, ain't it Bro?



you got that right!!!  I iz whupped!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 8, 2010)

Let's see. Performed a 3 hour glucose tolerance test on a 2 year old today. Saw 147 patients. Found out that one of our three pregnant women has preeclampsia so we don't know how long she's gonna be able to work. Ordered some awesome hand-dyed camo chenille yarn to knit up something pretty with and then went to the mall. Yes, I very much enjoyed my retail therapy this evening. The Clinique counter was calling my name (their new lipstick shade "Nude Beach" is divine, yes I bought it), I had to oogle the Dooney & Bourke sale tables (no purchase made there, I can get it at Zappos cheaper), a trip to the candy store for about 2 pounds of various Jelly Belly jelly beans (buttered popcorn, crushed pineapple, watermelon, raspberry, peach and tutti-frutti to name a few) and a drive through for Chik-Fil-A sammiches. I'm home and full as a tick.  

So what else is going on?


----------



## Otis (Jul 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Let's see. Performed a 3 hour glucose tolerance test on a 2 year old today. Saw 147 patients. Found out that one of our three pregnant women has preeclampsia so we don't know how long she's gonna be able to work. Ordered some awesome hand-dyed camo chenille yarn to knit up something pretty with and then went to the mall. Yes, I very much enjoyed my retail therapy this evening. The Clinique counter was calling my name (their new lipstick shade "Nude Beach" is divine, yes I bought it), I had to oogle the Dooney & Bourke sale tables (no purchase made there, I can get it at Zappos cheaper), a trip to the candy store for about 2 pounds of various Jelly Belly jelly beans (buttered popcorn, crushed pineapple, watermelon, raspberry, peach and tutti-frutti to name a few) and a drive through for Chik-Fil-A sammiches. I'm home and full as a tick.
> 
> So what else is going on?


 


So what did ya do all day?


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Let's see. Performed a 3 hour glucose tolerance test on a 2 year old today. Saw 147 patients. Found out that one of our three pregnant women has preeclampsia so we don't know how long she's gonna be able to work. Ordered some awesome hand-dyed camo chenille yarn to knit up something pretty with and then went to the mall. Yes, I very much enjoyed my retail therapy this evening. The Clinique counter was calling my name (their new lipstick shade "Nude Beach" is divine, yes I bought it), I had to oogle the Dooney & Bourke sale tables (no purchase made there, I can get it at Zappos cheaper), a trip to the candy store for about 2 pounds of various Jelly Belly jelly beans (buttered popcorn, crushed pineapple, watermelon, raspberry, peach and tutti-frutti to name a few) and a drive through for Chik-Fil-A sammiches. I'm home and full as a tick.
> 
> So what else is going on?


Ya quit smokin yet?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Let's see. Performed a 3 hour glucose tolerance test on a 2 year old today. Saw 147 patients. Found out that one of our three pregnant women has preeclampsia so we don't know how long she's gonna be able to work. Ordered some awesome hand-dyed camo chenille yarn to knit up something pretty with and then went to the mall. Yes, I very much enjoyed my retail therapy this evening. The Clinique counter was calling my name (their new lipstick shade "Nude Beach" is divine, yes I bought it), I had to oogle the Dooney & Bourke sale tables (no purchase made there, I can get it at Zappos cheaper), a trip to the candy store for about 2 pounds of various Jelly Belly jelly beans (buttered popcorn, crushed pineapple, watermelon, raspberry, peach and tutti-frutti to name a few) and a drive through for Chik-Fil-A sammiches. I'm home and full as a tick.
> 
> So what else is going on?


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


Ever seen a  wild Pheasant? You have now!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Let's see. Performed a 3 hour glucose tolerance test on a 2 year old today. Saw 147 patients. Found out that one of our three pregnant women has preeclampsia so we don't know how long she's gonna be able to work. Ordered some awesome hand-dyed camo chenille yarn to knit up something pretty with and then went to the mall. Yes, I very much enjoyed my retail therapy this evening. The Clinique counter was calling my name (their new lipstick shade "Nude Beach" is divine, yes I bought it), I had to oogle the Dooney & Bourke sale tables (no purchase made there, I can get it at Zappos cheaper), a trip to the candy store for about 2 pounds of various Jelly Belly jelly beans (buttered popcorn, crushed pineapple, watermelon, raspberry, peach and tutti-frutti to name a few) and a drive through for Chik-Fil-A sammiches. I'm home and full as a tick.
> 
> So what else is going on?





Self! said:


> So what did ya do all day?





Resica said:


> Ya quit smokin yet?



have you written any more of those "motivational" letters lately??


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Ever seen a  wild Yankee? You have now!!



So..... What kind of bird was that anyway?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello Peepers!
If I don't address you personally, I'm sorry.....I've had a kinda long day!

'Bout to find me sumpin to eat...or drink!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hello Peepers!
> If I don't address you personally, I'm sorry.....I've had a kinda long day!
> 
> 'Bout to find me sumpin to eat...or drink!



....Chuck  what's happnin'??? glad to hear nothing serious happened in the other thread.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 8, 2010)

Self! said:


> So what did ya do all day?



Nuttin




Resica said:


> Ya quit smokin yet?



You're still here so that would be a no. 




BBQBOSS said:


>



What else was I supposed to eat? You and Muddy are too far North for drive-thru BBQ.  




KYBOWHUNTER said:


> have you written any more of those "motivational" letters lately??



Who me?  I don't motivate people. 

I smush em like a bug to see if they pop back up.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Chucky-Poo


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Who me?  I don't motivate people.
> 
> I smush em like a bug to see if they pop back up.





turtlebug said:


> Hi Chucky-Poo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2010)

Good grinny's _(sp)_ alive....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Who me?  I don't motivate people.
> 
> I smush em like a bug to see if they pop back up.



I have seen this........wanna ask them if they popped back, but they aren't around here much anymore


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 8, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I have seen this........wanna ask them if they popped back, but they aren't around here much anymore



I'm mellowing in my old age.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm mellowing in my old age.



Ohhhhh, that's what you call it huh?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm mellowing in my old age.



 Are ya sure of that, BugsySistaHawtPiggyStawkinMama?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Bugsy!! 
Got the golf cart charging and just put 200 pounds of corn in the barrel with some Hog Wild. 
Fishbait was right. I put some quarter inch screen over the barrel and picked off about 3 cups of corn cob chunks that would have hung up the feeders. The quality control has dropped.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 8, 2010)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....Chuck  what's happnin'??? glad to hear nothing serious happened in the other thread.



Yo Timmay!!!

You've met the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!
He thinks your the bomb!



turtlebug said:


> Hi Chucky-Poo



Hi 'Bugsy!!



slip said:


>



WHAT?



Jeff C. said:


> Good grinny's _(sp)_ alive....



You too!
WHAT????


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Alrighty peeps, fixin to grab some rack time. Today starts the first of an 11 day call stretch....... take care peeps I will holla later

Good luck with the hog huntin bama, tbug, fishbait!!!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Snowy...your avatar...AWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I hope not



jus checkin to see how drunk I was



chuckb7718 said:


> Hello Peepers!
> If I don't address you personally, I'm sorry.....I've had a kinda long day!
> 
> 'Bout to find me sumpin to eat...or drink!



drink definitely drink



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Ohhhhh, that's what you call it huh?



howdy kaintuck


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

nite kaintuck


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Are ya sure of that, BugsySistaHawtPiggyStawkinMama?



Nah, I'm just tired right now.    

Hey Snowchickadeesittersista! 




rhbama3 said:


> Bugsy!!
> Got the golf cart charging and just put 200 pounds of corn in the barrel with some Hog Wild.
> Fishbait was right. I put some quarter inch screen over the barrel and picked off about 3 cups of corn cob chunks that would have hung up the feeders. The quality control has dropped.



Sounds good!  Maybe I'll make it through tomorrow and be able to come.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


>



I see ya decided on the drink


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> You're still here so that would be a no.


I thought you were gonna disappear until the Yankeedom thread left? What's up witth that?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 8, 2010)

Edited For Profanity????


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> I thought you were gonna disappear until the Yankeedom thread left? What's up witth that?



I chose invasion over retreating.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> nite kaintuck



HEY Hankus.................See ya Hankus........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Edited For Profanity????



does that if ya mistype or sumthin usually aint nuthin to it the things bout like operatin a trackhoe miss one stroke and there it goes


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I chose invasion over retreating.



same here thanks fer the help

least seths drivels was southern


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 8, 2010)

lurklurklurk


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I chose invasion over retreating.



Hopefully for you, it's not a repeat of the past or you'll be retreating without your consent.


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> same here thanks fer the help
> 
> least seths drivels was southern




Same here? follower Reb.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Snowy...your avatar...AWWWWWWWWW.


Thanks SW  Thats my not so lil girl, Aimee, next to the hog scaldin pot at Foxfire  



Hankus said:


> jus checkin to see how drunk I was


Hope never that bad 


turtlebug said:


> Nah, I'm just tired right now.
> 
> Hey Snowchickadeesittersista!
> 
> ...





You gonna get out piggie huntin this weekend?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> same here thanks fer the help
> 
> least seths drivels was southern



howdy all peeples


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Same here? follower Reb.



I been invading this thread a while and I'm flyin the flag do it look like I be followin


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I been invading this thread a while and I'm flyin the flag do it look like I be followin



HEYYY U CHANGED YOYR SIG


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> howdy all peeples



howdy seth   



check my sig




now check SW sig






You gonna hafta step it up to be my hero


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> HEYYY U CHANGED YOYR SIG



I gived ya a heads up


mite hafta change hero membership monthly or sumthin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

jus to see the flag fly once extra on this page


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I been invading this thread a while and I'm flyin the flag do it look like I be followin



It does!!!


Hankus........ I won't see the demise of this thread, I'll be gone. I'm leavin it to you to oversee and treat it with respect. See ya Tuesday Reb.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks SW  Thats my not so lil girl, Aimee, next to the hog scaldin pot at Foxfire




What a cutie...just like her mama..



Seth carter said:


> howdy all peeples



Hooowdeeeee.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> It does!!!
> 
> 
> Hankus........ I won't see the demise of this thread, I'll be gone. I'm leavin it to you to oversee and treat it with respect. See ya Tuesday Reb.



so bein first and totin the colors makes ya a follower well that tears it the heat really has flicted yore thinkin 



I'll continue the respect I been givin it


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> What a cutie...just like her mama..
> 
> 
> 
> Hooowdeeeee.



aww Thanks 

Yup, she's my cutie DEVIL!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Aimee is cute as can be and she KNOWS it too!
Her and Ian running around WARIII with Splat was hilarious!


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 8, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> You gonna get out piggie huntin this weekend?





I'm doing my best to muster up the energy. Sounds crazy but my body is screaming for tons of sleep.  

At the least, I might wait and show up Saturday around lunch. If fishbait has his way, I'll be at Wobbert-Woo's  tomorrow night.


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> so bein first and totin the colors makes ya a follower well that tears it the heat really has flicted yore thinkin
> 
> 
> 
> I'll continue the respect I been givin it


Alrighty, you weren't following.  Better?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Alrighty, you weren't following.  Better?



somewhat but yore still flicted


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

We need to start  yakkin and put this yankee thread out it's misery.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I'm doing my best to muster up the energy. Sounds crazy but my body is screaming for tons of sleep.
> 
> At the least, I might wait and show up Saturday around lunch. If fishbait has his way, I'll be at Wobbert-Woo's  tomorrow night.



Then go to bed, now!
We got almost guaranteed hogs to kill saturday morning. The evenings will be tough with this heat but they'll show up if you can take it.
We'll let you take a nap between slaughters.


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> We need to start  yakkin and put this yankee thread out it's misery.


Yea dangit, it's so painful.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> We need to start  yakkin and put this yankee thread out it's misery.



been doin it up this is #170


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Yea dangit, it's so painful.



thought ya was gone til tues


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Then go to bed, now!
> We got almost guaranteed hogs to kill saturday morning. The evenings will be tough with this heat but they'll show up if you can take it.
> We'll let you take a nap between slaughters.



I'll run down in her stead.


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thought ya was gone til tues


I am .


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Yea dangit, it's so painful.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> I'll run down in her stead.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 8, 2010)

im bored


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



Hush Reb!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> I am .



shore dont seem that ways



If I give ya  will that do it


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im bored



Nice avatar Seth..you ever seen the movie?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Nice avatar Seth..you ever seen the movie?



yep


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> im bored



spelin perfekt boot caplization iz oft


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> shore dont seem that ways
> 
> 
> 
> If I give ya  will that do it



Didn't say I was leaving immediately did I?


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Or did I?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Aimee is cute as can be and she KNOWS it too!
> Her and Ian running around WARIII with Splat was hilarious!


Yes she does  Lawd she's gonna be a helonion 

They were just as bad at DOG, lawd I thought they'd never stop 


turtlebug said:


> I'm doing my best to muster up the energy. Sounds crazy but my body is screaming for tons of sleep.
> 
> At the least, I might wait and show up Saturday around lunch. If fishbait has his way, I'll be at Wobbert-Woo's  tomorrow night.



Awww, getcha some sleep  and wake up refreshed for some huntin


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hincas, hole dow tha for.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Didn't say I was leaving immediately did I?





Resica said:


> Or did I?



You were negligent in the precise time of your departure


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yep



Mother do ya think they'll drop the bomb...
Mother do ya think they'll like this song...

One of my favorite songs. Awesome movie. Seen it many times at the midnite movies.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hincas, hole dow tha for.



no can do I want it gone while ago


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You were negligent in the precise time of your departure



I knew it....I knew it....I knew you were frontin.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mother do ya think they'll drop the bomb...
> Mother do ya think they'll like this song...
> 
> One of my favorite songs. Awesome movie. Seen it many times at the midnite movies.



thats a schweet song rite ther


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I knew it....I knew it....I knew you were frontin.



frontin what


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Mother do ya think they'll drop the bomb...
> Mother do ya think they'll like this song...
> 
> One of my favorite songs. Awesome movie. Seen it many times at the midnite movies.



yep  i watched it for the first time the other day


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2010)

gotta go work on the golf cart. Actually more like take all the staples outta the seat. I figure i should be able to replace the wood tomorrow.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> gotta go work on the golf cart. Actually more like take all the staples outta the seat. I figure i should be able to replace the wood tomorrow.



dont work too hard


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> You were negligent in the precise time of your departure


. 

Baloney. There was no determined departure time Hinka.



Hankus........ I won't see the demise of this thread, I'll be gone. I'm leavin it to you to oversee and treat it with respect. See ya Tuesday Reb.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 8, 2010)

Told y'all love was In the air....


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> frontin what



Your precise fabrication of the english language.


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Take care Hanker. Stay Heated!!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Where's Puppies?!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> gotta go work on the golf cart. Actually more like take all the staples outta the seat. I figure i should be able to replace the wood tomorrow.



Nice sig line bammer!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Your precise fabrication of the english language.



took all the lernin I ever got to pull that off

I  orta send it to my english teacher

Or make seth try to read it and watch him implosion


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Where's Puppies?!!!



I need puppies..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I need puppies..



show them to me- Rodney Carrington


----------



## Resica (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I need puppies..



Nice Puppies!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> show them to me- Rodney Carrington



She just did.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> She just did.



dagnabbit and I jus stood to get a beer


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Resica said:


> Nice Puppies!!!



Beautiful puppies..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey self was the  earlier for Otis or the bunnies


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Some how  bleve I missed the pull of the repo thread


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm alone in here is there no help


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

none


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Jus a little


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

fine


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

new page


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm still here buddy.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

IQ's droppin by the minute...wife is watchin Jersey Shore.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Howdy...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 8, 2010)

i love this song but the vidieo scares me<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M_bvT-DGcWw&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M_bvT-DGcWw&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> where is everybody at heat got to em



been lurkin round
 this en jus wont go away I think for every post I make somebody deletes 2


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i love this song but the vidieo scares me<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M_bvT-DGcWw&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M_bvT-DGcWw&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



As well it should Seth...the songs about socialism.



deerehauler said:


> where is everybody at heat got to em



I dunno.. I thought it might be me...but I showered today.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i love this song but the vidieo scares me:crazy



geez IDJIT


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> As well it should Seth...the songs about socialism.



i know


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I dunno.. I thought it might be me...but I showered today.



could still be you

caint be me I showered sunday


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i know



careful  with all that knowledge mite make a complete sentence come out of ya


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy everyone and everbody



Hey DJ


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Think maybe this is gonna be the longest driveler yet



I'm startin to think that the south is fraid to post but I put our flag all over  thisun


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> careful  with all that knowledge mite make a complete sentence come out of ya



the quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Think maybe this is gonna be the longest driveler yet



I know..right? We need to hurry up and take this driveler back from the yankee.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> the quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog



no cap and no punctation

yas still fell


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> the quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

aint enuff go to kill this one tonite at this rate


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm tryin.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

slip said:


>



quits standin there wid yer mouth full and speak up


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I'm tryin.



makes two of us dont it


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Love me some Kendra.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

well bamer did ya dit-r-did


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Love me some Kendra.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Self! is you dodgin my question


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

3peat penalty


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats Hankus!
Almost 200 posts out of 875 might be a new record. 

You ever have one of those times where something sounds like a good idea and shouldn't be too hard to do?
I just spent the last 2 hours pulling rusted out staples out of a rotten golf cart seat. The plywood is just disentigrating into jigsaw puzzle pieces. Guess i better set the clock in the morning. Multiple trips to Lowes are in my future!


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats Hankus!
> Almost 200 posts out of 875 might be a new record.
> 
> You ever have one of those times where something sounds like a good idea and shouldn't be too hard to do?
> I just spent the last 2 hours pulling rusted out staples out of a rotten golf cart seat. The plywood is just disentigrating into jigsaw puzzle pieces. Guess i better set the clock in the morning. Multiple trips to Lowes are in my future!



possibly


only every good idea I have


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Congrats Hankus!
> Almost 200 posts out of 875 might be a new record.
> 
> You ever have one of those times where something sounds like a good idea and shouldn't be too hard to do?
> I just spent the last 2 hours pulling rusted out staples out of a rotten golf cart seat. The plywood is just disentigrating into jigsaw puzzle pieces. Guess i better set the clock in the morning. Multiple trips to Lowes are in my future!



Been there...done that.

Edit...Bama...meet Mr. Murphy.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>


----------



## Otis (Jul 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> the quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog


 


spel bark


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Been there...done that.
> 
> Edit...Bama...meet Mr. Murphy.



200 posts or runnin to lowes


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Self! said:


> spel bark



ywr still dodgin me


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Sounds like what I hafta do when I work on something just wish lowes was closer than 20+ min away for me





Sweetwater said:


> Been there...done that.



I never, EVER, get everything i need in one trip. I always forget something or get the wrong size. I'm just not good with carpentry stuff. I'm sitting here looking at this seat and thinking i'll need a jigsaw. Which I don't own right now.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> 200 posts or runnin to lowes



Neither...Kendra...HA I wish.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 8, 2010)

Self! said:


> spel bark



woof


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I never, EVER, get everything i need in one trip. I always forget something or get the wrong size. I'm just not good with carpentry stuff. I'm sitting here looking at this seat and thinking i'll need a jigsaw. Which I don't own right now.



do ya really need an excuse for more power tool


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I never, EVER, get everything i need in one trip. I always forget something or get the wrong size. I'm just not good with carpentry stuff. I'm sitting here looking at this seat and thinking i'll need a jigsaw. Which I don't own right now.



Isn't it straight cut? I can cut radius with a skill saw...just not on purpose...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> WHos in that picture sweetwater?



Kendra and that pic was fer my celebrity recognization


----------



## Otis (Jul 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> woof


 

idgit


spel cat





deerehauler said:


> WHos in that picture sweetwater?


 



just some chick I picked up hitch hiking last week, so had no gas or grass though


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> WHos in that picture sweetwater?



That's Kendra Baskett..formerly Wilkinson. She's been a San Diego Charger cheerleader...playboy bunny...and is currently married to Philly eagle TE Hank Baskett.

My wife watches her show....she's really down to earth.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 8, 2010)

Self! said:


> idgit
> 
> 
> spel cat
> ...



kitty


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>



figgered she mite as well come on wid us


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> what is she from?



look up SW covered it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> kitty



p







nope I aint gunna


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> what is she from?



See 901.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 8, 2010)

oh I come from Ala-bama wid my finger in my nose... (buford buzzard) 

did someone say dremmel? I have a dremmel...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> See 901.



naw see post 904


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> oh I come from Ala-bama wid my finger in my nose... (buford buzzard)
> 
> did someone say dremmel? I have a dremmel...



we needs a jigsaw fer bamer


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 8, 2010)

hmmmm


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm still lookin at post #883...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> oh I come from Ala-bama wid my finger in my nose... (buford buzzard)
> 
> did someone say dremmel? I have a dremmel...



Aaaahhh...memories..buford the buzzard.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Isn't it straight cut? I can cut radius with a skill saw...just not on purpose...



nope. Straight on front and back but sides are rounded and recessed in the middle where the handles go.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> I'm still lookin at post #883...



on 904 too she looked lonely when we left


----------



## Swede (Jul 8, 2010)

Cold in here


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nope. Straight on front and back but sides are rounded and recessed in the middle where the handles go.



well dont the special in your day jus keep gettin at it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Okay, its obvious Hankus is determined to kill Resica's thread tonight. 
One of you guys come up with a new Drivel thread name and i'll see ya'll in the morning.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 8, 2010)

I better stop while I'm ahead. Nic might get me...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Swede said:


> Cold in here



look at 883 that oughta warm ya some


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nope. Straight on front and back but sides are rounded and recessed in the middle where the handles go.



If you was closer Robert..I'd help ya out....I got routers...jigsaws...bandsaws... and skills.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, its obvious Hankus is determined to kill Resica's thread tonight.
> One of you guys come up with a new Drivel thread name and i'll see ya'll in the morning.



gotta do what it takes to rid the campfire of yank drivels


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> I better stop while I'm ahead. Nic might get me...



he'd be jus as distracted as you


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Yep its now below 100



in more ways than one thankfully on both counts


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> and skills.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

4peat


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

75 to go...We can do it.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Aaaahhh...memories..buford the buzzard.



I think buford buzzard was arrested, haven't heard from him in a while at 6 flags. BHO wouldn't be a favorite of his I'm sure...


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Guess who this is?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Guess who this is?



my new exwife


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> I think buford buzzard was arrested, haven't heard from him in a while at 6 flags. BHO wouldn't be a favorite of his I'm sure...



Naw...sure wouldn't.

I went to Six flags a coupla weeks ago...walked by bufords old haunt. Rode goliath...OMG.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 8, 2010)

freada?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

I see a need for a MQ


----------



## Swede (Jul 8, 2010)

TODAY IN HISTORY

The U. S. patent office issued a patent for the game Twister

7/8/1969


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>





Sweetwater said:


>



no need to thank me


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> my new exwife



That's Chelsea Handler. Has a show on E! at 11pm.


----------



## Swede (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> my new exwife



She got a lot of teefs


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Swede said:


> TODAY IN HISTORY
> 
> The U. S. patent office issued a patent for the game Twister
> 
> 7/8/1969



dont tell Quack he will want to play


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Swede said:


> She got a lot of teefs



thats a huge plus


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

I know nekkid but wats nakkid


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I know nekkid but wats nakkid



GM did ya pull that or did it ~poof~


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 8, 2010)

to quote Lewis Grizzard, _enn ee double K by god I D. That means yo aint got no clothes on an your up to sompin..._


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

hello whats nakkid


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hello whats nakkid



neva mind jus another mispel


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

JeffC


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

wonder which mod is lurkin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Countrified-John Anderson


----------



## Swede (Jul 8, 2010)

Thangs are going POOF!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

shoot I rekon I'm gonna kill it yet


----------



## Swede (Jul 8, 2010)

PM's on the way idgits


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Swede said:


> Thangs are going POOF!



hope this thread does that same trick soon


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Swede said:


> PM's on the way idgits



my idgit is with a j - idjit


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

slow as a pack of racin turtles


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Swede said:


> PM's on the way idgits



Oh Lawd...I don't see what the problem was with 901. But if the PTB deleted it...it's their call.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

slow as molases in winter


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

I bleve I'm workin backwards


----------



## Swede (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Swede (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

yep I am been 945 least twice


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

I ain't got no pm yet....


----------



## Swede (Jul 8, 2010)

Up to no good


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

hey JeffC if ya dont want  jus say so


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I ain't got no pm yet....



but I feel theys comin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> JeffC


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

place is bout shutdown cept fer us


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



thats better


----------



## Swede (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I ain't got no pm yet....



You self modertatin??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> 2 steps forward 3 back



gone be on page 19 again soon


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> but I feel theys comin



I ain't done nothing but describe the career of Kendra Baskett. I didn't know mentioning a certain men's publication was against the rules.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Swede said:


> You self modertatin??



on occasion


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2010)

I didn't think I'd ever catch-up....is this the never ending driveler???


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Swede said:


> You self modertatin??



Ummm..naw..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> I ain't done nothing but describe the career of Kendra Baskett. I didn't know mentioning a certain men's publication was against the rules.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't think I'd ever catch-up....is this the never ending driveler???





deerehauler said:


> 2 steps forward 3 back



bout sums it up


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 8, 2010)

no more pictures of freada


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

Word association.....

Super..


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 8, 2010)

it's down to us 3. Only 40 more post to go...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


>



like to neva found her was 883 now 865


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 8, 2010)

We can dhue eeeeet....


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 8, 2010)

freada's back


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> it's down to us 3. Only 40 more post to go...



do it to it


----------



## Swede (Jul 8, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> it's down to us 3. Only 40 more post to go...



I'm out. think i got a contact buzz


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> freada's back



what ya talkin bout


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Swede said:


> I'm out. think i got a contact buzz



Beerkus can have that effect


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 8, 2010)

Hankus said:


> do it to it



Reminds me of _"you cant roller skate in a buffalo herd..."_


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

OCMS


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> Reminds me of _"you cant roller skate in a buffalo herd..."_



why would ya wanna put skates on buffler


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Frieda....


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 9, 2010)

Old Crowe Medicine Show?


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Fence sittin drivelers?


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 9, 2010)

Roger Miller song


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Who's gonna start the next dribbler?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> Old Crowe Medicine Show?



yep


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Frieda....



little thin to suit me bet she drinks likker


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 9, 2010)

I think SW is in stealth mode ;-)


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

yall workin hard at hardly workin??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

sweetwater said:


> who's gonna start the next dribbler?



you


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


> yall workin hard at hardly workin??



werkin backerds


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> you



that is if we can finish her off fer PTB pulls too many more


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> I think SW is in stealth mode ;-)



possible, but its hard to hide and post


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

why mah smilies all fuzzy...

is it only me?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


> why mah smilies all fuzzy...
> 
> is it only me?



mines fuzy too but theys probly like that fer different reasons


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


> why mah smilies all fuzzy...
> 
> is it only me?



Drugs are bad ....m'kay.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

so close yet so far


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Drugs are bad ....m'kay.



yep but what bout beer


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

fuz.....uh slip ya figger it out


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 9, 2010)

ttt

bump


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yep but what bout beer



Beer's a drug too...but it ain't bad.


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mines fuzy too but theys probly like that fer different reasons





Sweetwater said:


> Drugs are bad ....m'kay.





Hankus said:


> yep but what bout beer



 Evil!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> ttt
> 
> bump



Its gettin ya aint it


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey all you fellers. Even those off the radar.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

Name fer the new thread?


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 9, 2010)

what ever happened to Schlitz Malt Liquor Bull?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


> Evil!



whew least yall wont have to worry bout this batch of evil no more


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey all you fellers. Even those off the radar.



fraid you werent gon make it HT


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> what ever happened to Schlitz Malt Liquor Bull?



it was disposed of


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 9, 2010)

what bout the Schlitz Malt Likker Driveller?


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> fuz.....uh slip ya figger it out


nope


Hankus said:


> whew least yall wont have to worry bout this batch of evil no more


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Name fer the new thread?



dont care jus put a green smilie so I can find her


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

ready slip


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

its close now


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

closer


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

last post


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> fraid you werent gon make it HT


Heeeey Bocephus, i had to eat first den jumps rat on in heaw. Good to see you on tonite.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

the last post


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

slips last post


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Heeeey Bocephus, i had to eat first den jumps rat on in heaw. Good to see you on tonite.



good to be here


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 9, 2010)

bump

should've reached it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

it wont die


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

its the yank curse


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

MOD MOD kill this yank


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 9, 2010)

1K and 21 pages. no more ttt's


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

last post. maybe. prob not but i gotta atleast try.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 9, 2010)

New driveler posted.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> bump
> 
> should've reached it



all that pullin posts and now they aint pullin the trigger


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 9, 2010)

I think we even ran off the mods


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


> last post. maybe. prob not but i gotta atleast try.





Sweetwater said:


> New driveler posted.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


> last post. maybe. prob not but i gotta atleast try.



lost post


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> I think we even ran off the mods



looks that a way


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


> lost post


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jul 9, 2010)

last post. I'm horrified there might be a nakkid drivel... good night


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

maybe this is what res meant by take care of it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


>


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

take her slip shes yours I'm gone to the next one


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

Hankus said:


>



i've been working for this for like what...5 threads now?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Hank, ifn you go over to Liberty. They's a feller pay you 10.00 to sing into a can.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


> i've been working for this for like what...5 threads now?


Perty good countin there Slip now hows that garden doing?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

slip said:


> i've been working for this for like what...5 threads now?



yep


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Hank, ifn you go over to Liberty. They's a feller pay you 10.00 to sing into a can.



he aint herd me yet then


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5097123&posted=1#post5097123

so no one gets lost here in cyber space.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

wished this un would die


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## slip (Jul 9, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Perty good countin there Slip now hows that garden doing?



i is eatin good.


----------

